# Show off your Kindle skins!!



## Veronica

Okay, Okay, I have an ulterior motive.  I'm trying to decide on about 10 different DecalGirl skins, and would love to see pictures of the DG's in their natural habitats.

Post pics of your accessorized and skinned Kindle here!


----------



## Leslie

Purple Roof of Heaven with Orient:


----------



## Leslie

M-edge with the Quest skin:


----------



## Leslie

Orient in the Amazon cover:


----------



## Leslie

Starry night with Hokusai wave:


----------



## Leslie

Symphonic:


----------



## Kathy

Here is the Lily skin.


----------



## kari

And here is Lily on K2 with Oberon purple butterfly cover.


----------



## VictoriaP

Garden at Giverny (with temp day planner cover & red Japanese Borsa Bella bag). Same skin is currently paired with Oberon Dragonfly Pond in Fern & looks equally good; has enough red in it as well to go with any of the red Oberons.


----------



## intinst

KK with quest skin


----------



## Googlegirl

Here's mine. I have a taupe Oberon Hokusai wave on it's way.


----------



## Supercrone

Orient in red Sun cover.


----------



## Kind

You guys love your Kindle waaaay too much


----------



## Ephany

Decalgirl's Pink Tranquility with M-edge cover


----------



## Grandma63379

kari said:


> And here is Lily on K2 with Oberon purple butterfly cover.


I just bought the same combo! Can't wait to dress her up. Are the skins easy to apply?
Cheryl


----------



## Leslie

Grandma63379 said:


> I just bought the same combo! Can't wait to dress her up. Are the skins easy to apply?
> Cheryl


Yes. Just be patient and take your time.

I did a photo-essay of skinning my K1 here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,459.0.html


----------



## PJ

I was thinking of one of these - all B&W so I can have lot's of covers and they will never clash


----------



## marianneg

Pixies by decalgirl:


----------



## crebel

Googlegirl said:


> Here's mine. I have a taupe Oberon Hokusai wave on it's way.


I love them all! The Patterson title is great advice upon entering the accessories threads!


----------



## Googlegirl

crebel said:


> I love them all! The Patterson title is great advice upon entering the accessories threads!


LOL Ha! That's the truth! 
It's the first thing I read on the Kindle Boards too!


----------



## Christina

I'm also currently using the Starry Nights and purple ROH combo. I made a set of Van Gogh themed screensavers to match, and the sun charm I'm using was made by my husband.


----------



## crebel

Christina said:


> I'm also currently using the Starry Nights and purple ROH combo. I made a set of Van Gogh themed screensavers to match, and the sun charm I'm using was made by my husband.


Very cool with the personalized screensaver.


----------



## intinst

Whoa! Great screensaver and what a unique charm. Fantastic combo!


----------



## luvmy4brats

crebel said:


> I love them all! The Patterson title is great advice upon entering the accessories threads!


LOL!!


----------



## Leslie

I just want to point out how different the colors of the purple ROH look in the pictures we are posting.

Here's one from this thread:










Mine:































They all look different and none of these pictures really closely represent what the real cover is (and yes, I took a bunch of those pictures!) In real life it is much more purple, not blue at all.

L


----------



## intinst

The background colors also have an effect on the perceived color of the ROH cover.


----------



## Guest

This is what I have now with a Royal Blue M-Edge:










And this is what I will have when it arrives (will be in a purple ROH cover from Oberon). The pic isn't the best-due to the nature of the site I had to take a screenshot to get it.


----------



## ConnieK

NYCKindleFan said:


> This is what I have now with a Royal Blue M-Edge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I will have when it arrives (will be in a purple ROH cover from Oberon). The pic isn't the best-due to the nature of the site I had to take a screenshot to get it.


Gorgeous blue combination! Does the bottom skin have some green in it? I am looking for a skin that will go nicely with the jade green m-edge and love that design.


----------



## Guest

ConnieK said:


> Gorgeous blue combination! Does the bottom skin have some green in it? I am looking for a skin that will go nicely with the jade green m-edge and love that design.


Thank you!! I'm not sure if the bottom skin has some green in it, but it looks like it may have some pale sage green accents. It should be here this week so I will take better pics and let you know!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I know the Lily skin has already been posted, but I'm a proud momma.... I currently have Tree of Life Oberon but next week I will have a Dragonfly Pond in fern, as well!!


----------



## moosmutzel

I just got my DecalGirl - Chaotic Land, I love it. It is very pretty and exactly what i wanted. I also have a Borsa Bella Sleeve fits the Kindle perfectly.


----------



## crebel

Beautiful combo!  I haven't seen that skin posted before, I really like it.


----------



## kevin63

Match Head Skin


----------



## KMA

moosmutzel said:


> I just got my DecalGirl - Chaotic Land, I love it. It is very pretty and exactly what i wanted. I also have a Borsa Bella Sleeve fits the Kindle perfectly.


I've been eyeing that skin...now I'm drooling.


----------



## Veronica

Thank you to all of you who have shared!  I love seeing the different combos, and how the skins look in "real life," so to speak.


----------



## stargazer0725

Mine with Jade Green M-Edge and a 3acp skin called "SK-12":


----------



## gadgetgirl003

How long does it usually take Decalgirl to ship? I ordered an Oberon cover and decalgirl skin both on Thursday. I expected the Oberon cover to take much longer to ship than the decalgirl skin. Yesterday I got my email that my Oberon cover had shipped. I still haven't heard anything from decalgirl although I noticed that they charged my credit card on Thursday. What were your experiences with the wait time for shipping of your decalgirl skins?


----------



## Cuechick

I posted mine some where I am sure but for those that missed it... this is "Meadow" from DG and I really like it.


----------



## Steph H

That's one thing I do envy you K2 owners and skin users, is the ability to use a "whole" skin on the back...looks prettier! Of course, since my K1 lives in its case 24/7, I wouldn't notice the back anyway, I guess...









I haven't given into the skin craze yet but it may yet be coming...


----------



## intinst

The Klassic looks good in a skin, too 
Lots of dealers sell them


----------



## Meemo

Garden at Giverny skin (for some reason this always looked better to me in pictures - even mine - than in real life):










Now I have a custom "tree of life" skin (I think from mytego, I got it on eBay) to go with my ToL Oberon:


----------



## kevindorsey

I probably need to change up on my cover, and go for something like that.


----------



## Leslie

gadgetgirl003 said:


> How long does it usually take Decalgirl to ship? I ordered an Oberon cover and decalgirl skin both on Thursday. I expected the Oberon cover to take much longer to ship than the decalgirl skin. Yesterday I got my email that my Oberon cover had shipped. I still haven't heard anything from decalgirl although I noticed that they charged my credit card on Thursday. What were your experiences with the wait time for shipping of your decalgirl skins?


I have gotten orders from the in about 2-3 days. They are very fast. They are in Delaware and I am in Maine, so that probably helps--not traveling all the way across the country.

L


----------



## MaureenH

Supercrone said:


> Orient in red Sun cover.


I just bought the Orient for my Red River Garden. I was hoping for Dragonfan, but haven't seen decal girl make it available yet.


----------



## geoffthomas

Here is my Dissarray from DecalGirl:





I have posted this in another thread, but I enjoy showing it.


----------



## Rhiathame

My Skin(s) finally arrived yesterday and of the 3 I ordered this is the first one I put on Ginger (I also finally named my Kindle!) So here are my pics. They are a bit blurry because I took them with my camera phone, but you get the feel. My case is the Amazon case and I am pleased with the combo and its the simplicty of the designs. The skin is from 3acp.


----------



## intinst

Congratulations on the new skin. Ginger looks very classy.


----------



## Arctic Frog

I have a beautifully coordinated Borsa Bella bag for it too but I didn't have it yet when I photoed the case and skin.

I think for a totally different look I love the dragon/tiger yin yang that someone posted on this thread earlier, but it bums me out that it's only really visible on the back which I'd never really see. Love the design, wish it had different placement on the front skin.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Zen revisisted with case revamped:

Blue flower burst (which I am using now)

This is its case:


----------



## Guest

Just got this one from 3acp.com:


----------



## kindlevixen

Here is mine, also from 3acp.com


----------



## Steph H

Oooh, I like that one, Tiffany.  You happen to remember the style number?  They have sooooo many and there's no good way (that I saw the other day anyway) to find them in groups/styles/colors without scrolling through them all!


----------



## kindlevixen

Steph H said:


> Oooh, I like that one, Tiffany. You happen to remember the style number? They have sooooo many and there's no good way (that I saw the other day anyway) to find them in groups/styles/colors without scrolling through them all!


I wanna say it was either 215 or 218 ? Somewhere in that range!


----------



## pomlover2586

Decal Girl: Her Abstraction


----------



## Kind

Threads like this make me drool!


----------



## BruceS

gadgetgirl003 said:


> How long does it usually take Decalgirl to ship? I ordered an Oberon cover and decalgirl skin both on Thursday. I expected the Oberon cover to take much longer to ship than the decalgirl skin. Yesterday I got my email that my Oberon cover had shipped. I still haven't heard anything from decalgirl although I noticed that they charged my credit card on Thursday. What were your experiences with the wait time for shipping of your decalgirl skins?


I ordered a Decalgirl skin Thursday of last week and received it Wednesday of this week, but never received an e-mail at all stating that it had been shipped.

The only e-mail I received this time was one that showed the order had been received.


----------



## Kathy

Arctic Frog said:


> I have a beautifully coordinated Borsa Bella bag for it too but I didn't have it yet when I photoed the case and skin.
> 
> I think for a totally different look I love the dragon/tiger yin yang that someone posted on this thread earlier, but it bums me out that it's only really visible on the back which I'd never really see. Love the design, wish it had different placement on the front skin.


I love the skin with the Pond cover. I have the Pond for my KK and have asked DecalGirl to make the skin for the KK. They said they would. I can't wait to order it.


----------



## Lilly

Here's mine.


----------



## Cat

My current skin on my K2 is on the left. I'm gonna sell my K1 at some point.



And the personalized Tego skin from a pic I took while on vaca. It was good, but the overall beige-i-ness bothered me. Weird, I know. 
This is from the Tego order page ..guess I didn't take a pic while the skin was on Skinderella1









lol, no, I'm not as creepy as I must seem.

Leslie...good 4/1 prank. Took a few minutes of snooping around to figure it out.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I love your skins Cat....coming from a girl looking forward to a career in coroner's office...eventually, lol


----------



## Cat

Thanks


----------



## vlapinta

crebel,
Just wondering which Vera Bradley bag is that in the picture? Very pretty!

Vicki


----------



## crebel

vlapinta said:


> crebel,
> Just wondering which Vera Bradley bag is that in the picture? Very pretty!
> 
> Vicki


Sorry Vicki, I don't think I have posted any pictures, so I am not sure who you need a reply from. All these skins and bags look great!


----------



## vlapinta

Sorry I meant to ask googlegirl

Vicki


----------



## Seamonkey

Decalgirl put up Clovers for K2 at my request and I just put in my order.

I think this will go with any oberon fern or green cover and the m edge jade too.


----------



## drenee

Such beautiful combinations.  Thanks for sharing.
deb


----------



## Kind

Is that Spinach?   lol


----------



## JeanThree

Sea monkey--I've thought about this clover skin to go with my celtic hounds wine--what do you all think?


----------



## Seamonkey

Kind, they are clovers.. lucky ones, hopefully.

Jean.. I think that could be nice.  I really don't know why it appeals to me so much, but I really like it.  Hopefully I'll like it on the Kindle.


----------



## klrodrigues

Mine is mainly black with a little bit of color on it... I've noticed it doesn't quite hurt my eyes as bad. I truly need to get a pic of Hermione...

Here she is:


----------



## Panjo

Here's mine- It's from MyTego.com. I love it! The colors are brighter in person. They did take FOREVER to arrive, but excellent customer service and you can design your own (photo of my kid on the back? Maybe if I get a K2...) which is cool. I also found the quality better than my DG, but it seems that was maybe a fluke.


----------



## Steph H

Interesting, Panjo, I think that's the first K1 skin I've seen that has a covering for the back part (the part that slides off). Very cool that they do that, and it's a neat skin!


----------



## DD

geoffthomas said:


> Here is my Dissarray from DecalGirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted this in another thread, but I enjoy showing it.


Thanks for the pictures. I've had my eye on Disarray for a while. Finally broke down and just ordered it for K2 also. I figured it would go with a lot of colors (My M-edge saddle, purple ROH, and the new Oberon turquoise blue when it comes out!)


----------



## gwen10

I know a few KB members were waiting for the Dragon Fan skin for the K2. Well, it is available and it is gorgeous!
First skin I've actually been really tempted to buy!



This would go nicely with my black and saddle Oberon covers, don't you think?


----------



## Arylkin

Seamonkey said:


> Decalgirl put up Clovers for K2 at my request and I just put in my order.
> 
> I think this will go with any oberon fern or green cover and the m edge jade too.


Seamonkey- that cover is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Reyn

Here is my new skin...I think it is called wallflowers (from DG). The light colored parts are actually a soft buttery yellow. I thought it was off-white. But, I really like it anyway.


----------



## DD

gwen10 said:


> I know a few KB members were waiting for the Dragon Fan skin for the K2. Well, it is available and it is gorgeous!
> First skin I've actually been really tempted to buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would go nicely with my black and saddle Oberon covers, don't you think?


Beautiful! Is that a true red in there? I mean, would it go with Oberon's Red River Garden?


----------



## pomlover2586

Wow all these skins are making me want to go buy more skins!


----------



## Kathy

The Metamorphosis DG skin is now available for K1. Really like it and think it will go well with the Oberon Dragonfly Pond cover.


----------



## nelamvr6

Here's mine:


----------



## kdawna

Anyone have an Aloha Venom skin for the Kindle2?
I'd like to see it.
kdawna


----------



## geoffthomas

nelamvr6 said:


> Here's mine:


Which one is this? It is not DecalGirl is it?


----------



## Ruby296

Reyn said:


> Here is my new skin...I think it is called wallflowers (from DG). The light colored parts are actually a soft buttery yellow. I thought it was off-white. But, I really like it anyway.


That is gorgeous!


----------



## nelamvr6

geoffthomas said:


> Which one is this? It is not DecalGirl is it?


Yes, That's DecalGirl's "Mount Doom".


----------



## Kind

Wow, the Mount Doom is pretty sweet!


----------



## geoffthomas

Kind said:


> Wow, the Mount Doom is pretty sweet!


Yeah.
You know it is like we keep saying.....the pictures on DG don't do the skins justice.
A "real live" pic is better. Nice skin.


----------



## MarthaT

nelamvr6 said:


> Yes, That's DecalGirl's "Mount Doom".


thats very cool


----------



## RangerXenos

For those of you who have the skins with a intricate design on the front, does it distract you when you read?

I love some of the skins with the celestial designs, but I'm worried that it will distract me when I'm reading on the Kindle.


----------



## DD

RangerXenos said:


> For those of you who have the skins with a intricate design on the front, does it distract you when you read?
> 
> I love some of the skins with the celestial designs, but I'm worried that it will distract me when I'm reading on the Kindle.


I got my first skin in March. I really was hesitant because I thought it would be distracting (I have Van Gogh's Starry Night). I honestly have to say that I don't even see it anymore. It becomes so much a part of the Kindle, that it just disappears when you're reading.


----------



## intinst

/\







/\
Really don't notice the skin


----------



## Googlegirl

vlapinta said:


> Sorry I meant to ask googlegirl
> 
> Vicki


It is Mod Floral Blue. Purse Cosmetic.. Sorry for the late reply, I've been out of town since Friday.


----------



## Reyn

For me, the white was more distracting than the skin.


----------



## DD

I just want to say that we Kindlers really have an eye for style.  So many beautiful ensembles!  Each one is prettier than the one before it!


----------



## Kind

DD said:


> I got my first skin in March. I really was hesitant because I thought it would be distracting (I have Van Gogh's Starry Night). I honestly have to say that I don't even see it anymore. It becomes so much a part of the Kindle, that it just disappears when you're reading.


 Yeah, you are right. It's just an adjustment that we all get used to.


----------



## KindleKid

DD said:


> I just want to say that we Kindlers really have an eye for style. So many beautiful ensembles! Each one is prettier than the one before it!


I agree! there are so many good looking kindles here.


----------



## Zeronewbury

Nuthin' fancy. Here's the GeekBook™ in a 3acp skin and the Amazon cover.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Thanks to Jesspark I have a wonderful screensaver to go along with my Decalgirl Whimsical skin


----------



## nelamvr6

Zeronewbury said:


> Nuthin' fancy. Here's the GeekBook™ in a 3acp skin and the Amazon cover.


Nice!


----------



## Meemo

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Thanks to Jesspark I have a wonderful screensaver to go along with my Decalgirl Whimsical skin


I was looking at decalgirl.com this morning, first time in awhile, and noticed a lot of new skins & Whimsical was one that caught my eye. But.....



Zeronewbury said:


> Nuthin' fancy. Here's the GeekBook™ in a 3acp skin and the Amazon cover.


I'm starting to think that my next skin might just be one of the wood-grain ones. Just seems to fit with the Tree of Life cover...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

I agree with you, my tree of life cover doesn't match. If I had the money I'd look into getting the Three Graces in Wine.


----------



## Meemo

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I agree with you, my tree of life cover doesn't match. If I had the money I'd look into getting the Three Graces in Wine.


I really like the Whimsical skin, and truthfully I don't think the colors have to match (you rarely see them together anyway unless you take the Kindle out for a photo op). I'm just more & more drawn to the wood-grain look - simple & non-distracting & kind of timeless - and theme-wise it's a good fit. Think I'd better live with what I've got for awhile longer, though - my husband already thinks I've lost my mind with the whole accessories thing. Wish he'd let me skin HIS Kindle!

On the other hand, if I were still using my red M-edge cover, I'd probably get the Leopard Spots skin - just because it'd be such a cool combination. He's using the red M-edge cover, but I just don't see him sporting a Leopard Spots skin....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Meemo said:


> I really like the Whimsical skin, and truthfully I don't think the colors have to match (you rarely see them together anyway unless you take the Kindle out for a photo op). I'm just more & more drawn to the wood-grain look - simple & non-distracting & kind of timeless - and theme-wise it's a good fit. Think I'd better live with what I've got for awhile longer, though - my husband already thinks I've lost my mind with the whole accessories thing. Wish he'd let me skin HIS Kindle!
> 
> On the other hand, if I were still using my red M-edge cover, I'd probably get the Leopard Spots skin - just because it'd be such a cool combination. He's using the red M-edge cover, but I just don't see him sporting a Leopard Spots skin....


My husband thinks I'm crazy with all the stuff I would like to get for my KK. Last night he said, "please get off the Kindleboards, and buy some shoes." I've had my shoes for 2 years, and it has a little hole. Silly hubby gave me his credit card. Lol....I don't remember to buy myself clothes or shoes...but my KK is always dressed so nicely  I was tempted to say I bought shoes...when really I wanted to by the Three Graces cover. So tempted.


----------



## PJ

I got one of the 3acp skins. I wanted something neutral in case I wanted to change kovers (some of those other Oberons are calling to me).
I think this is number 13:


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

That skin and oberon is beautiful.


----------



## rho

nelamvr6 said:


> Here's mine:


ohhh which one is that - that may be my next one --


----------



## klrodrigues

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Thanks to Jesspark I have a wonderful screensaver to go along with my Decalgirl Whimsical skin


I love this skin!! I prefer skins to be a bit darker (for the sake of my Migraines)... & all the DG skins I've seen are too "much" for me! I would absolutely love this on mine... guess I better go make sure they offer it for the K2 before I get all excited 
Thanks!


----------



## Laylor

Arabian Nights by Decal Girl


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Laylor said:


> Arabian Nights by Decal Girl


Beautiful...that would be perfect for the Jasmine screensaver that Jesspark has posted. Lovely


----------



## nelamvr6

rho said:


> ohhh which one is that - that may be my next one --


That's DecalGirl's "Mount Doom".


----------



## tetons307

Ok so heres my new decal girl skin (pinwheels) with my one of a kind Borsa Bella bag Melissa just did for me(Love it) and my amazon cover with a Bookbelt that I just purchased from etsy to keep my cover closed. I think it looks good together. What do you think?


----------



## VictoriaP

That's a terrific combo!  Love that fabric too!


----------



## tetons307

Thanks, me too!


----------



## intinst

Great Kombo!


----------



## tetons307

I'm realizing all of a sudden that the back ground of my picture really shows how messy my desk is.  How embarrassing


----------



## Steph H

That's a really pretty fabric for your bag!  The combo looks pretty darn good together too.


----------



## jesspark

A messy desk is a sign of genius, tetons307 -- or at least that's what I keep telling myself.  

That's a beautiful combination you have there; I really like the Bookbelt, and the bag's fabric looks great with the skin. I contacted Melissa about a custom Borsa Bella bag, myself, and I can't wait until I save up the money to get it!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

jesspark said:


> A messy desk is a sign of genius, tetons307 -- or at least that's what I keep telling myself.
> 
> That's a beautiful combination you have there; I really like the Bookbelt, and the bag's fabric looks great with the skin. I contacted Melissa about a custom Borsa Bella bag, myself, and I can't wait until I save up the money to get it!


Please post some pics of it, when it arrives


----------



## jesspark

Will do!  =)


----------



## tetons307

Jesspark my husband says I'm just a slob


----------



## NurseLisa

gadgetgirl003 said:


> How long does it usually take Decalgirl to ship? I ordered an Oberon cover and decalgirl skin both on Thursday. I expected the Oberon cover to take much longer to ship than the decalgirl skin. Yesterday I got my email that my Oberon cover had shipped. I still haven't heard anything from decalgirl although I noticed that they charged my credit card on Thursday. What were your experiences with the wait time for shipping of your decalgirl skins?


I live in Texas and have rec'd all Decalgirl orders in a week or less. They are pretty fast. If they charged your credit card then that means they most likely shipped your order on the same day your cc was charged.


----------



## DD

Here is the K1 I'm keeping (sold the other two we had in our family). She is all decked out in the DecalGirl Quest skin and the M-edge Pebbled Saddle Executive Leather cover. I've paired it with the Vera Bradley large cosmetic in the Kensington pattern. Sorry the picture is a little blurry. I took it with my Blackberry because I can't find the charger for my camera.


----------



## VictoriaP

DD, what an absolutely ELEGANT combo!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Very pretty DD!!


----------



## DD

VictoriaP said:


> DD, what an absolutely ELEGANT combo! Just gorgeous!


Thanks, Victoria. I'm looking for the Kensington pattern in a Vera Bradley large hipster but can't find it anywhere. It's a discontinued pattern.


----------



## intinst

Love the Quest on the Klassic Kindle! It is on mine, as well.


----------



## DD

intinst said:


> Love the Quest on the Klassic Kindle! It is on mine, as well.


Yes, intinst, I think I've seen your pictures. Just got mine last week. I'm very pleased.


----------



## MonaSW

DD said:


> Thanks, Victoria. I'm looking for the Kensington pattern in a Vera Bradley large hipster but can't find it anywhere. It's a discontinued pattern.


Keep an eye on eBay, one will probably show up there sooner or later. (Course I might be bidding on it...)


----------



## DD

MonaSW said:


> Keep an eye on eBay, one will probably show up there sooner or later. (Course I might be bidding on it...)


Thanks, Mona. I'll check it out.


----------



## Kind

intinst said:


> Love the Quest on the Klassic Kindle! It is on mine, as well.


 That one is nice, I've seen some pictures posted on this board.


----------



## MonaSW

DD said:


> Thanks, Mona. I'll check it out.


I finally was able to pick up a weekender in Kensington, I've been looking for a couple of months.


----------



## pawsplus

So I have the bobarra Austen cover and just got the decalgirl "Flower Splash" skin. I was afraid a skin would be distracting when I read, but I got used to it quickly. Probably should have gone outside to take these pix -- too much reflection from the flash and the skin washed out. It's brighter than appears here:










I like it!  The colors work together nicely.


----------



## Lynn

I just got my custom skin from Tego. The picture is one I took at the Flower and Garden show at Epcot. The cover is navy-looks a bit dark here though.

















The Tego skin went on very easily. I like that the back is completely covered so I can see more of the design.
I did want to try reposition the velcro dots but they are stuck on tight and I am afraid of tearing the skin.
Now I guess I just need to try figure out how to make a screensaver of the picture

Lynn L


----------



## Surfmom66

Roof of Heaven (Purple) for Kindle 2 with Decal Girl's Lily skin.


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom

I have Oberon's ROH in purple with DG's Moon.










PS- Yea!!!! Success at first picture reply.


----------



## DD

Lynn said:


> I just got my custom skin from Tego. The picture is one I took at the Flower and Garden show at Epcot. The cover is navy-looks a bit dark here though.
> 
> <pics removed>
> 
> The Tego skin went on very easily. I like that the back is completely covered so I can see more of the design.
> I did want to try reposition the velcro dots but they are stuck on tight and I am afraid of tearing the skin.
> Now I guess I just need to try figure out how to make a screensaver of the picture
> 
> Lynn L


This is gorgeous! I love hydrangeas. Nice job.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love your skin Lynn! Hydrangeas are one of my favorite flowers.


----------



## jaylynn

My K2 in a 3acp skin and BB bag. I've been making "flower x-ray" ss by manipulating photos of flowers on Google with Photobucket. Waiting for my pink M-edge Go cover. I'm not usually a flowery, girly girl, though you wouldn't know it by looking....

This is all thanks to you KBers. Bunch of shopping enablers, all of you!


----------



## jaylynn

The back:


----------



## Meemo

jaylynn said:


> The back:


Beautiful combo Jaylynn! Very girly


----------



## DD

Jaylyn, it's perfect!


----------



## tashab

jaylynn said:


> My K2 in a 3acp skin and BB bag. I've been making "flower x-ray" ss by manipulating photos of flowers on Google with Photobucket. Waiting for my pink M-edge Go cover. I'm not usually a flowery, girly girl, though you wouldn't know it by looking....
> 
> This is all thanks to you KBers. Bunch of shopping enablers, all of you!


Hello! I've not yet gotten my Kindle (I'm buying it for myself for my birthday on May 9th) but when I saw your skin, I went and ordered it. I made a screensaver for it to match, you can find it here.  It's pretty simple, I tacked my name on mine, but I thought you might get some use out of it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I love this skin ^^^^^^ but I worry when I read that 3acp skins leave nasty residue on Kindles    It sure is purdy, though....


----------



## jaylynn

I like the skin a lot.  It's about the same thickness as decalgirl, a little thinner than Tego.  The residue issue doesn't bother me, since it sounds like it's not hard to take off, and I usually use a skin all the time anyway, so what does it matter?  And I am too klutzy to ever use a skin again, so the loss of the residue on the original skin doesn't bug me either.  So 3acp skins are fine for me... 

Thanks for the link to the screensaver!  Now I just need my pink cover... and I'll be girlied out but good!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

tashab said:


> Hello! I've not yet gotten my Kindle (I'm buying it for myself for my birthday on May 9th) but when I saw your skin, I went and ordered it. I made a screensaver for it to match, you can find it here.  It's pretty simple, I tacked my name on mine, but I thought you might get some use out of it.


Thanks, tashab! Nice work on the screensaver.


----------



## Lcky24

I've got the same skin Jaylynn and I love it!! I got the skin first, it was love at first sight when I saw it right after I ordered my Kindle, I love how subtle yet pretty it is! Here is Paige wearing it-








Here's a screensaver that I made to go with it-


----------



## geoffthomas

lcky24 said:


> I've got the same skin Jaylynn and I love it!! I got the skin first, it was love at first sight when I saw it right after I ordered my Kindle, I love how subtle yet pretty it is! Here is Paige wearing it-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screensaver that I made to go with it-


Wow. That is a nice combo. And good work on the screensaver.


----------



## intinst

Nice work on the screensaver, matches perfectly.


----------



## jaylynn

Thanks, icky and tashab!  Those are perfect, and go well with others I've made!


----------



## Scheherazade

Yay! I got my custom skin today! It's from decalgirl, they did a pretty good job and it was fast. It's not on perfect, but it's as good as it's gonna get I think. I need to mess with the screensaver a little bit, but I like it okay as is.










And the back!


----------



## Tippy

How in the world can we pick the prettiest?  Every single Kindle skin and cover is beautiful.


----------



## Kathy

All are so gorgeous. Love the combos.


----------



## mlewis78

pawsplus said:


> So I have the bobarra Austen cover and just got the decalgirl "Flower Splash" skin. I was afraid a skin would be distracting when I read, but I got used to it quickly. Probably should have gone outside to take these pix -- too much reflection from the flash and the skin washed out. It's brighter than appears here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!  The colors work together nicely.


[I don't know how to write outside of the quote box.] Where did you get the cover with the frogs? I like it a lot.


----------



## intinst

Another great Kombo! Everyone makes such interesting choices, so many great looking Kindles out there in the wolrd.


----------



## tashab

lol Jaylyn I just realized I'm also ordering the same cover (the M-Edge GO! in fushia). I'm not trying to copycat I swear! lol

At least the BorsaBella bag I ordered won't be the same, I just sent out fabric I picked out myself to her.


----------



## pawsplus

mlewis78 said:


> [I don't know how to write outside of the quote box.] Where did you get the cover with the frogs? I like it a lot.


http://www.bobarra.com/  
It's the Austen (which comes in several different patterns). ;-)


----------



## jaylynn

Tashab-- Doesn't bother me a bit! It just shows me that we have_ mahvelous_ taste. My fuschia cover came two days ago-- it's very pretty with the skin.....!!! You'll have to show us which BB bag you get!


----------



## Lcky24

Pictures Jaylynn? Everyday I seem to want that fuschia cover more and more, it must match our skin so well!!


----------



## jaylynn

Here it is, Icky. There's a little glare (rare sunny spring day here!)










The fuschia is a nice deep saturated pink, not neon-y or glare-y. Let me know if you need more pics.


----------



## Ruby296

jaylynn said:


> Here it is, Icky. There's a little glare (rare sunny spring day here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuschia is a nice deep saturated pink, not neon-y or glare-y. Let me know if you need more pics.


What a _bright, fun _ combo!!


----------



## Ruby296

Scheherazade said:


> Yay! I got my custom skin today! It's from decalgirl, they did a pretty good job and it was fast. It's not on perfect, but it's as good as it's gonna get I think. I need to mess with the screensaver a little bit, but I like it okay as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back!


Is that a GREEN ROH?? It's beautiful!!


----------



## Becki

Rec'd my Oberon Kindle cover ROH (purple) and my Pond Journal (fern) this morning.

So this afternoon I ordered my Kindle 2. 

When I receive my Kindle I'll post photos of all my new accessories. 

Just wanted to thank everyone that posted their photos on this thread, it really helped.


----------



## Saylorgirl

Scheherazade said:


> Yay! I got my custom skin today! It's from decalgirl, they did a pretty good job and it was fast. It's not on perfect, but it's as good as it's gonna get I think. I need to mess with the screensaver a little bit, but I like it okay as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back!


That is stunning!!!!


----------



## ladyvolz

Scheherazade said:


> Yay! I got my custom skin today! It's from decalgirl, they did a pretty good job and it was fast. It's not on perfect, but it's as good as it's gonna get I think. I need to mess with the screensaver a little bit, but I like it okay as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back!


Wow your skin is stunning!


----------



## Lcky24

jaylynn said:


> Here it is, Icky. There's a little glare (rare sunny spring day here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuschia is a nice deep saturated pink, not neon-y or glare-y. Let me know if you need more pics.


Yup, now I have to have it...hopefully I can hold out till my birthday in July. (doubt it!)


----------



## geniebeanie

I got the red leather case from Amazon and Starry Night Skin for my Kindle 2.
Here is the red case.








Here is my Starry Night Skin for my Kindle 2.








I am showing my download of the Lord Of The Rings Triology from Amazon. Finally I can go to Middle Earth
anytime I want.


----------



## Ruby296

geniebeanie said:


> I got the red leather case from Amazon and Starry Night Skin for my Kindle 2.
> Here is the red case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Starry Night Skin for my Kindle 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am showing my download of the Lord Of The Rings Triology from Amazon. Finally I can go to Middle Earth
> anytime I want.


Very nice! I love Van Gogh!


----------



## PJ

Becki said:


> Rec'd my Oberon Kindle cover ROH (purple) and my Pond Journal (fern) this morning.
> 
> So this afternoon I ordered my Kindle 2.
> 
> When I receive my Kindle I'll post photos of all my new accessories.
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone that posted their photos on this thread, it really helped.


LOL, Becki you are girl after my own heart. You ordered your Oberon first and then ordered you Kindle.


----------



## Jaasy

Wow!!!!!

Some of these combinations take my breath away!!!!!!!  Just BEAUTIFULLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## Crystal

Here is my baby!!! Hope I'm doing this right.
http://photobucket.com/crystalsue_d


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Crystal, very nice.  Great combo.  Welcome to the Kindleboards.  If you haven't already done so, please go the introduction and welcome board and introduce yourself, you will get a warm welcome from everyone.


----------



## BrassMan

Dang! Those really are beautiful! Don't you all find them distracting sometimes?

I guess I'm the donkey's tail here. This is mine. I'm a piker:


----------



## Crystal

Thank you so much B-kay, I will go do that right now!!!


----------



## Thumper

Ok...finally skinned mine...

















I have a spiffy new red cover for it (M2 Go?) hiding in the closet, but I can't put it on yet, because then the Spouse Thingy might suspect I ordered more than that, and his birthday is Monday, so...

Dang, I want a t-shirt that looks like that skin...


----------



## Scheherazade

Ruby296 said:


> Is that a GREEN ROH?? It's beautiful!!


It's one of their classic journals (6 x 9) that I slipped the amazon Kindle 2 cover into. They have way more color options and even more designs than the actual Kindle covers. Plus they're even cheaper by a couple dollars.


----------



## MeganW

jaylynn said:


> Here it is, Icky. There's a little glare (rare sunny spring day here!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuschia is a nice deep saturated pink, not neon-y or glare-y. Let me know if you need more pics.


jaylynn, your BB bag is in the same fabric I'm considering for my Travel Bag. Are you happy w/it? Any regrets? It looks like such a fun, happy print. Thanks!


----------



## koolmnbv

Thumper said:


> Ok...finally skinned mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a spiffy new red cover for it (M2 Go?) hiding in the closet, but I can't put it on yet, because then the Spouse Thingy might suspect I ordered more than that, and his birthday is Monday, so...
> 
> Dang, I want a t-shirt that looks like that skin...


OMG what is that skin name? And where did you get it I am completely in love!

I can't even begin to imagine that skin with the new oberon blue cover (if it ever comes out). That is just a dream I have to save for sleep


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Becki said:


> Rec'd my Oberon Kindle cover ROH (purple) and my Pond Journal (fern) this morning.
> 
> So this afternoon I ordered my Kindle 2.
> 
> When I receive my Kindle I'll post photos of all my new accessories.
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone that posted their photos on this thread, it really helped.


Becki, welcome to KindleBoards and Accessories. Obviously, you are going to fit in here, just fine! Congratulations on your Kindle-to-come! When is your Kindle arriving? As most know, I'm lusting after a purple ROH so I'm looking forward to living vicariously through your pics!

Be sure to go over to Introductions & Welcomes and tell us a little bit about yourself, and then head to the Book Corner to find out the great book recommendations we have there!

Betsy


----------



## Kindgirl

koolmnbv said:


> OMG what is that skin name? And where did you get it I am completely in love!
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine that skin with the new oberon blue cover (if it ever comes out). That is just a dream I have to save for sleep


It's called Waterfall, from Decal Girl. I just ordered it yesterday for mine as well, LOL. I think it will look so pretty with my cover and it's very summery.


----------



## jaylynn

Megan,

I really like the fabric.  Keep in mind that it's a pretty large print, so the placement of the print will determine what colors you see the  most.  Besides the pinks, there's some yellow, green and a bit of brown.  It looks great with the very red purse I carry.  Have fun!!


----------



## MeganW

jaylynn said:


> Megan,
> 
> I really like the fabric. Keep in mind that it's a pretty large print, so the placement of the print will determine what colors you see the most. Besides the pinks, there's some yellow, green and a bit of brown. It looks great with the very red purse I carry. Have fun!!


Thanks!! I've noticed that the appearance really differs depending on the part of the fabric you see, and depending on the type of bag. Maybe I'll see if I can request a specific placement for the front. I'd be willing to pay for a custom order if I needed to.


----------



## Abouna

Has anyone tried or seen the solid black, or any solids for that matter, from DG?


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

So how do I do I get custom screensavers? I'm seeing some here that go with skins, some not. I've got a couple of decal girl skins, I know they had screensavers with the blackberry skins, I did that, but didn't see anything about that for Kindles. 

I'm so happy to see I'm not the only one obsessed with accessories for my new friend! She's got to have nice clothes too.....

Thanks for the advice on screensavers!

Vicki


----------



## Becki

PJ said:


> LOL, Becki you are girl after my own heart. You ordered your Oberon first and then ordered you Kindle.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Becki, welcome to KindleBoards and Accessories. Obviously, you are going to fit in here, just fine! Congratulations on your Kindle-to-come! When is your Kindle arriving? As most know, I'm lusting after a purple ROH so I'm looking forward to living vicariously through your pics!
> 
> Be sure to go over to Introductions & Welcomes and tell us a little bit about yourself, and then head to the Book Corner to find out the great book recommendations we have there!


*PJ & Betsy*

I actually ordered my Decal Girl (Van Gogh-Irises) first, I didn't want a naked Kindle. While waiting for my skin I found the Oberon Design website. I fell in love with the ROH in purple so I ordered it and the small journal (the little frog was so cute)

The ENABLERS here on the Kindle Boards actually convinced me I NEEDED these items and I didn't even own a Kindle yet.

I knew that having a naked Kindle wasn't going to be a problem, having the skin made sure of that. Yet looking at that beautiful expecting Oberon cover was worst. I didn't last but a few hours until I ordered my Kindle, so much for the budget.

I opted for the free shipping so Precious (my Kindle's name) should arrive next Wednesday.

I will visit the Introductions & Welcomes Thread soon.

Becki


----------



## Becki

Crystal said:


> Here is my baby!!!


Your Baby looks great.


----------



## Thumper

Kindgirl said:


> It's called Waterfall, from Decal Girl. I just ordered it yesterday for mine as well, LOL. I think it will look so pretty with my cover and it's very summery.


I think it's going to look great in my red cover. I want the Spouse Thingy's birthday to get here already so I can use the dang thing already...


----------



## Kind

I like the design of that one Becki. Very cool!!


----------



## MonaSW

Whidbeyislandgirl said:


> So how do I do I get custom screensavers? ... ... ... Vicki


For the Kindle 1, DecalGirl's skins come with instructions on where to go to download a matching screen savers. Since the Kindle 2 has changed the way screen savers are handled, skins for the Kindle 2 do not have matching screen savers. (At least not yet. You have to hack your Kindle 2 in order to use custom screen savers.)


----------



## tashab

Becki said:


> The ENABLERS here on the Kindle Boards actually convinced me I NEEDED these items and I didn't even own a Kindle yet.
> 
> Becki


Enablers: so true. I ordered the skin for mine before I ordered my Kindle. come to think of it, I ordered a Borsa Bella bag before I ordered my Kindle, too, but it's not ready yet. Furthermore, I ordered the Kindle 2 weeks early and put a one-day shipping rush on it.

ENABLERS, ALL OF YOU!! lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

tashab said:


> Enablers: so true. I ordered the skin for mine before I ordered my Kindle. come to think of it, I ordered a Borsa Bella bag before I ordered my Kindle, too, but it's not ready yet. Furthermore, I ordered the Kindle 2 weeks early and put a one-day shipping rush on it.
> 
> ENABLERS, ALL OF YOU!! lol


You have to admit...we're REALLY good at it!


----------



## intinst

tashab said:


> Enablers: so true. I ordered the skin for mine before I ordered my Kindle. come to think of it, I ordered a Borsa Bella bag before I ordered my Kindle, too, but it's not ready yet. Furthermore, I ordered the Kindle 2 weeks early and put a one-day shipping rush on it.
> 
> ENABLERS, ALL OF YOU!! lol


Beautifying the world, one Kindle at a time


----------



## Charmed

My Kindle 2 with skin Jolie from decalgirl and the M-edge Prodigy Hinge Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Purple) I am addicted to Kindle and her name is Paige. 

*DecalGirl link*

*M-edge Prodigy Hinge Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Pebbled Purple)*


----------



## mlewis78

My decalgirl starburst spring for K1 arrived today. Now, to figure out how to post photos (with Green M-Edge cover).










http://picasaweb.google.com/marti.lewis/AmazonKindle#5328869076162507458

http://picasaweb.google.com/marti.lewis/AmazonKindle#5328869082542058082

http://picasaweb.google.com/marti.lewis/AmazonKindle#5328869092269292850

http://picasaweb.google.com/marti.lewis/AmazonKindle#5328869105731848018

Didn't do it right, but click on link(s) to see photo(s) in my picasa album.

Marti


----------



## crebel

Has anybody ordered the Sacred skin yet?  I would really like to see that one, I think it might be a good one for more conservative DH!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Marti, to post a pic, you need to get the URL of the .jpg image.

- Right-click your photo when viewing if from your picasaweb page.

- Then:
- With Firefox, right-click and select 'copy image location'. 
- Or with Internet Explorer, right-lick, select properties, and select the URL (address); then press CTL-C to copy.

- In your post, click on the 'Insert Image' button (looks like this:







)

- Then paste (CTL-V) the image URL of your desired image.

I modified your post to do it for the first of the pictures.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Kendra

Harvey said:


> Marti, to post a pic, you need to get the URL of the .jpg image.
> 
> - Right-click your photo when viewing if from your picasaweb page.
> 
> - Then:
> - With Firefox, right-click and select 'copy image location'.
> - Or with Internet Explorer, right-lick, select properties, and select the URL (address); then press CTL-C to copy.
> 
> - In your post, click on the 'Insert Image' button (looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> - Then paste (CTL-V) the image URL of your desired image.
> 
> I modified your post to do it for the first of the pictures.


Harvey,

Are the directions the same for Safari? Technical abilities are not my forte...but willing to give it a try!


----------



## Kind

Starburst is pretty sweet!!


----------



## Sweet-P

I am new to the Kindleboards and I've been spending the past two days on this forum, and I am totally amazed at what I am seeing! Can someone please tell me how do you get your screensaver from the same pattern as your decal Is there somewhere I can order this, or have it done for me? It is beautiful! I have a couple of decals from DecalGirl and would *LOVE *to have screen savers to match my decals.

Somebody...please tell me or link me to how this is done! 

Thanks!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Decal sends you a code, you enter it and it pulls up a picture to match your skin.  It's free.  You have to transfer the image from your computer to your Kindle in the "My pictures" spot on your Kindle...this is what I did for Kindle 1.  Hope this helps


----------



## Sweet-P

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Decal sends you a code, you enter it and it pulls up a picture to match your skin. It's free. You have to transfer the image from your computer to your Kindle in the "My pictures" spot on your Kindle...this is what I did for Kindle 1. Hope this helps


A code? Where

I ordered three skins from them and I didn't see any code in my order. Maybe I overlooked something? 
Please tell me where to find that code...thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sweet-P said:


> A code? Where
> 
> I ordered three skins from them and I didn't see any code in my order. Maybe I overlooked something?
> Please tell me where to find that code...thanks!


The screensavers are only offered for K1, not K2. It's printed on the sheet your skin is on. It's in the middle. If you look at the skin, you won't be able to miss it.


----------



## Sweet-P

I just spoke with DecalGirl on the phone, and they said they are no longer posting screensavers to match the decals because Amazon is not allowing it, so since they are not authorized to do that, there are no more matching screen savers. Boo Hoo!  

I wonder if I scanned the decal before taking it off the sheet into my computer and then resizing it and making it gray scale, do you think that might work? hmmm.....


----------



## Sweet-P

luvmy4brats said:


> It's printed on the sheet your skin is on. It's in the middle. If you look at the skin, you won't be able to miss it.


Nope...not there. I just got my skins yesterday. They said they stopped doing this now since it is going against Amazon's policy.....stinks!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I apologize. I'm distracted right now. I meant to say that they are on the K1 skins not K2. I edited my post to reflect that.


----------



## kim

My skins...
iPhone - Cruising (looks better when the wallpaper is turned on)
iPod - Island Paradise
K2 - Arabian Night
netbook - from 3acp.com



















I'm starting to get a reputation at work for all my skins


----------



## mlewis78

With my new kindle skin, I also ordered a skin for my motorola razr 3 phone.  It was a beautiful quantum blue pattern, but I wasn't pleased with it but am leaving it on anyway.  The phone is dark pink (fuschia) and the sides, top and bottom don't get any coverage, so it looks incomplete to have all the pink showing.  I really wanted a black razr way back when I bought it, but the cell phone company I use didn't offer black.  I know this is off-kindle topic, but since we are talking skins, I wanted to mention this.

I am very pleased now with my starburst spring K1 skin.


----------



## Kind

Nice collection Kim.


----------



## Lcky24

Just ordered a new Skin from Tego, I am soooooooo excited!  It's perfect with my purple hummingbird Oberon! This is what its going to look like:


----------



## JetJammer

Very nice!


----------



## koolmnbv

lcky24 said:


> Just ordered a new Skin from Tego, I am soooooooo excited!  It's perfect with my purple hummingbird Oberon! This is what its going to look like:


that is just beautiful!


----------



## MeganW

lcky24 said:


> Just ordered a new Skin from Tego, I am soooooooo excited!  It's perfect with my purple hummingbird Oberon! This is what its going to look like:
> (images removed)


I love the quote on the back of your skin, lcky24! That's exactly how I feel when I get to the end of books like Pride & Prejudice.


----------



## Abouna

I just ordered this custom skin from DG. It normally comes in blue monochrome only but I wanted B&W. I'll post actual shots when I get it.


----------



## MarthaT

Abouna said:


> I just ordered this custom skin from DG. It normally comes in blue monochrome only but I wanted B&W. I'll post actual shots when I get it.


looks very nice


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Sweet-P said:


> A code? Where
> 
> I ordered three skins from them and I didn't see any code in my order. Maybe I overlooked something?
> Please tell me where to find that code...thanks!


So sorry, I got one for my KK, they sent a code to my email.


----------



## Abouna

MarthaT said:


> looks very nice


Thanks! I actually ordered both it and the blue version to see which I like better. I'll just sell off the one I don't keep!


----------



## RangerXenos

Abouna said:


> I just ordered this custom skin from DG. It normally comes in blue monochrome only but I wanted B&W. I'll post actual shots when I get it.


The blue version is actually one I am considering.


----------



## RangerXenos

Sweet-P said:


> I just spoke with DecalGirl on the phone, and they said they are no longer posting screensavers to match the decals because Amazon is not allowing it, so since they are not authorized to do that, there are no more matching screen savers. Boo Hoo!
> 
> I wonder if I scanned the decal before taking it off the sheet into my computer and then resizing it and making it gray scale, do you think that might work? hmmm.....


So does that mean if we download a non Amazon screensaver it will void the warrantee? I've read conflicting things about screensavers, so I've just left it alone right now.


----------



## Abouna

RangerXenos said:


> The blue version is actually one I am considering.


Well it'll cost you $5 less than the B&W version


----------



## Meemo

Abouna said:


> I just ordered this custom skin from DG. It normally comes in blue monochrome only but I wanted B&W. I'll post actual shots when I get it.


That's Humidor, right? Interesting...wonder if they could do it in sepia tones? I like that pattern, but like you I'd rather have a more "neutral" color. Now you've got me thinking....did you talk to them and ask them to do it in B&W?


----------



## HoOn

Here are some pictures of my new skin and Oberon Tree of Life Cover. 




























Enjoy!

- JOhn


----------



## luvmy4brats

RangerXenos said:


> So does that mean if we download a non Amazon screensaver it will void the warrantee? I've read conflicting things about screensavers, so I've just left it alone right now.


Amazon has stated that they do not support adding screensavers, but that if you choose to add them, it will NOT void your warranty.

I'm on my iPhone and can't cut and paste, but if you look in my signature and go to the Amazon.com customer services posts, you'll find it there.


----------



## Abouna

Meemo said:


> That's Humidor, right? Interesting...wonder if they could do it in sepia tones? I like that pattern, but like you I'd rather have a more "neutral" color. Now you've got me thinking....did you talk to them and ask them to do it in B&W?


No the pattern is called Georgian. I'm pretty sure they'll do anything you want. They have a link on their site for custom work. Just shoot them a query and they'll sennd you a graphic of what you want for approval with instructions and a special link for ordering. Here's a secret, the discount codes will still work after you add the custom work to your cart so go ahead and use the. PSPHOME for 15% off.


----------



## RangerXenos

Hmm, maybe I'll request one of the patterns they have in a different color, then. I love Nadir, but I'd prefer a different color.


----------



## kim

HoOn said:


> Here are some pictures of my new skin and Oberon Tree of Life Cover.
> 
> - JOhn


The skin on the back of the Kindle looks great.

They do a great job with the back skin, I wish it didn't have to be hidden in the cover all the time. Maybe I'll start reading without the koat once in a while so I can fully enjoy my skin.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Does anyone know if there is a current discount code for DecalGirl skins?  I am going to buy a skin for my new Acer One and before I place the order I thought I would check.  Thanks!!

(EDIT)  I just checked the bargains board and tried the code listed there and it seems to have worked.  Thanks.


----------



## ferretluver

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a current discount code for DecalGirl skins? I am going to buy a skin for my new Acer One and before I place the order I thought I would check. Thanks!!


I just placed an order this morning and used code PSPHOME. It is good for 15% discount before tax and shipping.
I found it posted here on the kindle boards.
HTH

ferret


----------



## Meemo

Abouna said:


> No the pattern is called Georgian. I'm pretty sure they'll do anything you want. They have a link on their site for custom work. Just shoot them a query and they'll sennd you a graphic of what you want for approval with instructions and a special link for ordering. Here's a secret, the discount codes will still work after you add the custom work to your cart so go ahead and use the. PSPHOME for 15% off.


That's right, I forgot - it's actually the same pattern, but in blue it's Georgian, in red it's Humidor. Don't know why they did those that way, usually when they have multiple colors choices for a design they just add the color to the design name. I'm still kind of liking the dogwood design I did on mytego, too. And I've already got a skin on my K1 - just still looking for that "perfect" choice...


----------



## kittykindle

SO many beautiful kindles!! What i NEED to know is, how did you all get your personalized screen savers?? I dislike the factory set ones and dont know how to change them, is there a lamens way of doing it? Id love to put a pic of my puppy or even hello kitty anything but whats on it now, HELP!!


----------



## Rita

To lcky24...I love that skin! I ordered a B&W Fleur from Amazon and noticed right away after putting it on that it "lightened my screen and made the text appear so much sharper". I do think the darker skins are a better contrast for the screen. I like yours so much I may have to change mine!


----------



## Kind

Rita said:


> To lcky24...I love that skin! I ordered a B&W Fleur from Amazon and noticed right away after putting it on that it "lightened my screen and made the text appear so much sharper".


Cool, I did not know it does that.


----------



## Lcky24

Rita said:


> To lcky24...I love that skin! I ordered a B&W Fleur from Amazon and noticed right away after putting it on that it "lightened my screen and made the text appear so much sharper". I do think the darker skins are a better contrast for the screen. I like yours so much I may have to change mine!


Thanks! Right now my skin is white, so I hope I do notice a difference for the better, because I have sometimes thought the contrast could be better. Also the white skin looks a little grubby around the edges because it shows everything...hopefully the black will be better for that as well!


----------



## jesspark

Fiiiinally got my custom seashell skin from mytego.com! I posted a review here, including several photos... here are a couple of them:

















That was the longest three weeks _ever_.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

jesspark said:


> Fiiiinally got my custom seashell skin from mytego.com! I posted a review here, including several photos... here are a couple of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the longest three weeks _ever_.


Love it!!!


----------



## ricky

kittykindle said:


> SO many beautiful kindles!! What i NEED to know is, how did you all get your personalized screen savers?? I dislike the factory set ones and dont know how to change them, is there a lamens way of doing it? Id love to put a pic of my puppy or even hello kitty anything but whats on it now, HELP!!


There are instructions in this forum, try a search for "custom screensavers". If that doesn't work, ask one of the moderators to point you in the right direction. Good Luck.


----------



## tashab

Lcky24 said:


> the white skin looks a little grubby around the edges because it shows everything...hopefully the black will be better for that as well!


yeah, this is sort of driving me nuts, too. I'm already thinking about a new skin and I just realized I've only had my K2 for a week yesterday, lol.


----------



## drenee

Becki said:


> *PJ & Betsy*
> 
> I actually ordered my Decal Girl (Van Gogh-Irises) first, I didn't want a naked Kindle. While waiting for my skin I found the Oberon Design website. I fell in love with the ROH in purple so I ordered it and the small journal (the little frog was so cute)
> 
> The ENABLERS here on the Kindle Boards actually convinced me I NEEDED these items and I didn't even own a Kindle yet.
> 
> I knew that having a naked Kindle wasn't going to be a problem, having the skin made sure of that. Yet looking at that beautiful expecting Oberon cover was worst. I didn't last but a few hours until I ordered my Kindle, so much for the budget.
> 
> I opted for the free shipping so Precious (my Kindle's name) should arrive next Wednesday.
> 
> I will visit the Introductions & Welcomes Thread soon.
> 
> Becki


Van Gogh Irises are so beautiful. That might convince me to buy a K2. 
deb


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Fiiiinally got my custom seashell skin from mytego.com! I posted a review here, including several photos... here are a couple of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the longest three weeks _ever_.


Gorgeous custom skin and corresponding screensaver - and it goes perfectly with the wave, of course.


----------



## jesspark

Thanks, NitroStitch! I'm very happy with it; I don't think I can go back to having a nekkid Kindle now!


----------



## NitroStitch

jesspark said:


> Thanks, NitroStitch! I'm very happy with it; I don't think I can go back to having a nekkid Kindle now!


Definitely not! I'm waiting on my first DecalGirl skin myself, though it's not a custom one (Pink Tranquility). Also waiting on my first (and second) Borsa Bella Travel Bags. I've definitely been enabled here.


----------



## kittykindle

ricky said:


> There are instructions in this forum, try a search for "custom screensavers". If that doesn't work, ask one of the moderators to point you in the right direction. Good Luck.


Thanks Ricky!!


----------



## Kathy

Love the skin Jesspark. I've got 2 coming, but may have to add this one later on down the road. That is if you share.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Nice skin Jesspark, it goes great with your Oberon cover which by the way is a beautiful blue color.


----------



## jesspark

Thanks, everyone! I wish the colors had turned out a little more true-to-life in the photos, but you get the idea.    It's been a few days, and I think I like my skin even more! My parents came down to visit yesterday and they really liked it, too -- they gave me my Kindle for Christmas, and they each have one, as well, so I'm hoping to make custom skins for both of them in the future. I just have to figure out the perfect designs!


----------



## auntmarge

I went with DecalGirl's Kindle 9000 with the Amazon cover (the Kindle is shown here in the cover). As much as I'd like something more colorful, this combo, along with the font hack (this is Georgia2), makes for the best reading experience I can find. I prefer a cover which folds completely back and is lightweight, and the "floating" feeling with the plain black cover, hidden hinge, white border (the Kindle showing at the edges, and bits of color on the skin does it for me. I also covered the lower middle button (although I see it needs straitening) and like the different shape it gives to the dotted pattern made by the other keys.

At the same time, I bought a 3acp skin (http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm) #94, very colorful, and will try it some day, but right now I'm a happy camper.


----------



## geoffthomas

The black skin makes for a nice contrast with the screen.
I see what everyone has been talking about regarding using a dark skin.
Thanks for sharing this - and the great image of the Georgia2 font.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Can the font type be changed in K2?  I was not aware of that!

Can it be changed in K1?


----------



## DD

Very sleek, auntmarge.  

Tell me, is the finish of the Kindle9000 skin glossy?  I know they make a flat black one.  I'm thinking of going to that as the glare from my booklight on the skin is hard to avoid no matter how I adjust it.  It's getting annoying to me to have to go through contortions and hold the Kindle just right to avoid seeing the light reflect sharply on the skin.  I've tried and tried, but just can't get past it even though I love the look of the skins.


----------



## auntmarge

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Can the font type be changed in K2? I was not aware of that!
> 
> Can it be changed in K1?


See the discussion re: changing K2 fonts at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5687.0.html. It's a hack and not supported by Amazon. I'll leave the question about K1 for someone else: I never changed the font on my K1 and don't know the answer.


----------



## auntmarge

DD said:


> Very sleek, auntmarge.
> 
> Tell me, is the finish of the Kindle9000 skin glossy? I know they make a flat black one. I'm thinking of going to that as the glare from my booklight on the skin is hard to avoid no matter how I adjust it. It's getting annoying to me to have to go through contortions and hold the Kindle just right to avoid seeing the light reflect sharply on the skin. I've tried and tried, but just can't get past it even though I love the look of the skins.


Thanks for the compliment....
The Kindle 9000 skin IS glossy. I rarely use a booklight because I dislike them in general, but in regular floor lamp lighting I don't have any problem.


----------



## HoOn

kim said:


> The skin on the back of the Kindle looks great.
> They do a great job with the back skin, I wish it didn't have to be hidden in the cover all the time. Maybe I'll start reading without the koat once in a while so I can fully enjoy my skin.


I know what you mean and that's why I've been using the K2 without cover when I am at home during weekends.


----------



## Abouna

I posted earlier about my custom skin order and then forgot to post the results!


----------



## drenee

Abouna, I love that skin.  I love the symmetry of it.  Very very nice.  What cover did you pair it with, if you did?
deb


----------



## Abouna

Thanks.

I went with the Octovo. I did a mini review here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7624.msg156048.html#msg156048


----------



## drenee

I read the review.  Great choice.  
deb


----------



## renesmee31

Supercrone said:


> Orient in red Sun cover.


Hey is that Barnabus Collins I spy?! I love your EAP screen saver... I love the macab and I love vampires.... weird right?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

My friend, Renesmee, the EAP screensaver comes as one of the default screensavers on Kindle  

It's OK....your K1 won't be here until this weekend, so you wouldn't have known.....


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Here is mine, just got the skin today!


----------



## Kathy

I love your skin Denise. Is it a custom skin?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Thanks Kathy! It is not a custom skin, it is Flower Burst - Chocolate from DecalGirl.

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19927.htm <---chocolate


----------



## DD

ravenclawprefect said:


> Here is mine, just got the skin today!


Very nice! Love your screensaver. I haven't tried the screensaver hack yet. Good idea to personalize it!


----------



## DD

Does anyone have their own pictures of the DecalGirl Plum Royale?  I want a dark skin and I'm wondering how this looks "in person".  Is it a bright purple or are the darker shades more prominent?  Thanks.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I'm kind of excited - I decided to try my first mytego.com skin...I love toile so i made a skin based on this fabric image  i loved a distressed look and i had to have something to go with fern, red, and the new blue [sigh...can't wait for the new blue ]

If I can figure out how to post the actual mytego image...i'll edit and post... 

[edited to post actual tego design]


----------



## jesspark

That looks so cool, pawlaw! I love the distressed look, too.

To get the actual mytego image, you'll have to take a screenshot of your custom skin preview, then crop and save it in your photo editing program o' choice.  =)


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

jesspark said:


> That looks so cool, pawlaw! I love the distressed look, too.
> 
> To get the actual mytego image, you'll have to take a screenshot of your custom skin preview, then crop and save it in your photo editing program o' choice. =)


Thank you, Jesspark! I was hoping it would look like I covered my kindle with fabric... thanks for the tips on posting...I hadn't realized that they sent a preview in the confirmation email. I thought that was very good of them


----------



## jesspark

Oo, I didn't know you ordered it already! Yes, the preview image they email you is really nice... large, too, unlike the web preview. Yours looks fab!


----------



## Crystal

DD I have the Plum Royal and I just love it

http://photobucket.com/crystalsue_d


----------



## melissaj323

pawlaw, I love it!!!!! I looked at the website last night, but was confused on how to do it. I will need to look at it again. I LOVE yours. Please take a pic once its comes in!!


----------



## Kathy

Wow, beautiful skins. Love them.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

melissaj323 said:


> pawlaw, I love it!!!!! I looked at the website last night, but was confused on how to do it. I will need to look at it again. I LOVE yours. Please take a pic once its comes in!!


Thank you! I was confused too and then I just jumped in with both feet  I googled toile images and found a bunch. I scrolled through until I found something with a bunch of colors and the feel that I wanted. I already had the mytego.com site up with the image-creating page showing, so I saved my image I found to my hard drive. And then, I uploaded it to mytego using the upload my personal image button. Voila! I don't know if that's the easiest way to do it as I'm not a computer guru, but it worked for me. I hope that helps you...you could also upload a photo from your hard drive. Have a great time!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

melissaj323 said:


> pawlaw, I love it!!!!! I looked at the website last night, but was confused on how to do it. I will need to look at it again. I LOVE yours. Please take a pic once its comes in!!


Oh, and I will definitely post a picture or two when it comes in...should be a few weeks...custom stuff takes a while as I recall from others here...


----------



## Bren S.

Wow...these are all so beautiful


----------



## DD

Crystal said:


> DD I have the Plum Royal and I just love it
> 
> http://photobucket.com/crystalsue_d


Great pictures, Crystal! Thank you. The Plum Royal looks nice and dark but not so plain as to be boring. Is that a purple M-edge Prodigy cover? Is that large purple print one of BorsaBella's fabrics? I haven't seen that one. All your choices are stunning!

Update: Never mind, I see one of your pictures say it is the Go cover. Very nice. I like how trim it is.


----------



## corkyb

What skin is that with the purple?
I just love those combos.



Crystal said:


> DD I have the Plum Royal and I just love it
> 
> http://photobucket.com/crystalsue_d


----------



## Crystal

Thank you DD, the travel bag with the large print is actually from  Janine King on Etsy and the skin is wonderful, makes the screen on my kindle really stand out well. And corkb thank you also and the skin is Plum Royal from Decalgirl!!!


----------



## auntmarge

I've already posted the Kindle 9000 cover I purchased from DecalGirl but have repeated it below to show it with the second cover I purchased, this one from 3acp.com. The 3acp skin (#94) was a little harder to get adjusted correctly, as can be seen in the second photo, but isn't it pretty? I'm going to live with it a bit and see if I like it as much as the 9000. I love the colors but I'm not sure if the print will seem as clear. I'm going to note this in the thread on finding a black matte skin but thought I'd mention that the 3acp skin is not as shiny. It's got what appears to be a slight fabric imprint, which breaks up the light more. Still shinier than matte, but it might help people having problems with reflected light.


----------



## corkyb

Kathy said:


> I love the skin with the Pond cover. I have the Pond for my KK and have asked DecalGirl to make the skin for the KK. They said they would. I can't wait to order it.


What bag did you get with this? I have a fern dragonfly pond on the way and I love the metamorphosis. I don't remember seeing that for the K2 though.


----------



## Kathy

corkyb said:


> What bag did you get with this? I have a fern dragonfly pond on the way and I love the metamorphosis. I don't remember seeing that for the K2 though.


It was a K2 skin first and I ordered for my KK, which I sold a week later. Sold the skin with the cover and the KK. No bag. I did buy a purse with an outside pocket to carry it. I now have the K2 and I bought the Hokusai Wave cover for it and paired it with the Surfer's Dream skin.


----------



## reemixx

Does anyone have the DecalGirl 'Dark Burlwood' on a K1? Curious to know how it looks.


----------



## Crystal

Has anyone tried the Tego skins? And also if you have, does it leave bad residue when you take it off? Just would like to know before I order my custom skin!!

http://photobucket.com/crystalsue_d


----------



## sbell1

reemixx,

Here is a K2 in Dark Burlwood. I think the darker skin makes the background look lighter and the text darker.

I was even able to remove it from a Kindle I had to send back and reapply it to my new one.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

sbell1 said:


> reemixx,
> 
> Here is a K2 in Dark Burlwood. I think the darker skin makes the background look lighter and the text darker.
> 
> I was even able to remove it from a Kindle I had to send back and reapply it to my new one.


That is the skin that I have and I love it.


----------



## crebel

Crystal said:


> Has anyone tried the Tego skins? And also if you have, does it leave bad residue when you take it off? Just would like to know before I order my custom skin!!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/crystalsue_d


The Tego skin I have is just like a DG skin in materials and application- no residue. As others have described, they are just like a big colorform for the Kindles. The Tegos may be a slightly thicker (but not much) vinyl than DG.


----------



## DD

sbell1 said:


> reemixx,
> 
> Here is a K2 in Dark Burlwood. I think the darker skin makes the background look lighter and the text darker.
> 
> I was even able to remove it from a Kindle I had to send back and reapply it to my new one.


#5 looks gorgeous, sbell1! Best of luck.


----------



## Crystal

Thank you crebel for the information!!


----------



## reemixx

sbell1 said:


> reemixx,
> 
> Here is a K2 in Dark Burlwood. I think the darker skin makes the background look lighter and the text darker.
> 
> I was even able to remove it from a Kindle I had to send back and reapply it to my new one.


Thanks. I've seen the Dark Burlwood skin on the K2 and absolutely adore it, which is what made me want to see one on the K1. After some searching, I found one on these boards: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,676.msg12605.html#msg12605
Looks very awesome. I think I'm sold. Almost.


----------



## Kathy

I like the darker skin as well. I got the Surfer's Dream and was afraid it would be to dark, but it does make the screen lighter. Love it.


----------



## knowldgfrk

...everything here is soooo gorgeous!!...i just got my K2 and black cover for mammas day...but after seeing these pics i am droooooling!!


----------



## Avalon3

I got tired of Stardust Winter and winter is over with. I ordered these 2 new skins from Decal Girl. Help me choose which one to put on first. I'm leaning to Bayou Sunset. Waterfall seems like really good summer colors.


----------



## Kathy

I agree. Save the Waterfall for Autumn.


----------



## maebeMeri

I like the Waterfall and I was just looking at that one today to go with my, just ordered, Oberon Butterfly (navy)... but didn't make the purchase yet.  Nothing else really jumped out at me and so I'm now thinking of a custom skin.

But I don't think I'll like the texture on the Tego skins, does anyone know if you can order Custom K1 skins from DG? I saw that they do have a template for the K2, but I didn't see anything for the K1...and since I decided to keep her for a bit longer, I don't want her to go "nekkid" lol  Thanks for any help!


----------



## jesspark

maebeMeri said:


> ...But I don't think I'll like the texture on the Tego skins, does anyone know if you can order Custom K1 skins from DG? I saw that they do have a template for the K2, but I didn't see anything for the K1...and since I decided to keep her for a bit longer, I don't want her to go "nekkid" lol Thanks for any help!


Yep! Fill out the form at "Request Custom Work" and they should email you a first-generation Kindle template. 

I was going to get a custom skin from Decalgirl, but I didn't want the back "face" (I never take my Kindle out of my cover unless I need to mess with the SD card or reset it), and DG doesn't allow you to order the pieces separately: you have to order both the front and the back, whether you're going to use them both or not. I couldn't justify spending twenty dollars plus shipping and handling to skin just the front of my Kindle when mytego.com was so much cheaper (I used a discount code and paid twelve bucks, shipped), but, maybe if I come up with a front-and-back design that I really like, I'll go with DG. I don't personally mind the Tego texture, but I know it's a deal-breaker for some people!


----------



## maebeMeri

jesspark said:


> Yep! Fill out the form at "Request Custom Work" and they should email you a first-generation Kindle template.


Thanks so much! Now I can get cracking on finding that perfect design. Since her name is Mnemosyne and I got the Butterfly cover, I may try to keep that theme going for the skin. (But, she was a Greek Goddess too, hmmm) I love the look of illustrated images, but also want to find more photographic designs. Oh! Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## kevin63

Decalgirl has about 17 new skin designs on their website for the K2.  Looks like some of them are available for the K1 also.  This brings the count up to 230 skins available for the K2 and 182 skins available for the K1.  That a lot of choices.


----------



## Meemo

kevin63 said:


> Decalgirl has about 17 new skin designs on their website for the K2. Looks like some of them are available for the K1 also. This brings the count up to 230 skins available for the K2 and 182 skins available for the K1. That a lot of choices.


Wow - 26 new ones for K1! Including a couple I'd been eyeing from elsewhere (have been looking at laptop skins for ideas my netbook). Yay! Off to scrutinize more closely....


----------



## knowldgfrk

ok i gave in and ordered off DG...im excited!


----------



## RangerXenos

My Magellan skin came the other day, I've got to find the time to put it on.  I'll post photos when I do.


----------



## Kind

knowldgfrk said:


> ok i gave in and ordered off DG...im excited!


Which one did you pick?


----------



## Lynn

I just ordered the Winged design for my K2, looks like it should go with a lot of different color covers 

Lynn L


----------



## Cindy416

I have the DG skin called "Stand Alone," and it's beautiful. I'll post a picture of it and my Oberon World Tree (green) cover. Although the cover is green (albeit a beautiful deep green-blue) and the skin is dark blue, I love them both!


----------



## ricky

I guess it's time for me to get a few more skins...


----------



## knowldgfrk

Kind said:


> Which one did you pick?


since i couldnt decide which i liked best my big brother looked around and kept coming back to this one...he said not only did it fit my personality with the designs and colors but the title "DRAMA" was just "oh so fitting"....so i got it!...plus my cover is black so it works out fine...cant wait for it to come in!


----------



## sherylb

jesspark said:


> it), I don't personally mind the Tego texture, but I know it's a deal-breaker for some people!


I have seen several people mention the "Tego texture", but what exactly is it you are talking about? Thanks!


----------



## jesspark

sherylb said:


> I have seen several people mention the "Tego texture", but what exactly is it you are talking about? Thanks!


The best description I've heard of the Tego texture has been "snakeskin." Rather than being smooth, like Decalgirl, skins from mytego.com have tiny "dimples" all over them. This bothers some people; some people have found they prefer it, especially if they like to read their Kindle out of its cover, since the texture apparently adds a bit of grip.

I don't have a skin on the back of my Kindle because it rarely gets taken out of the cover, so I can't speak to the latter group, but, as for the former, I'd probably _prefer_ an entirely smooth skin... although I don't mind the Tego texture, and the ease (and relative inexpensiveness) of creating custom skins, to me, makes up for it.

I'll try to find a photo that shows the texture; none of mine did.


----------



## sherylb

So does that make the Tego Skins have less glare than DG Skins?


----------



## jesspark

Here we go, from earlier in this thread: Lynn's skin is from Tego, and the light reflecting off the skin shows you what the texture looks like.



sherylb said:


> So does that make the Tego Skins have less glare than DG Skins?


I don't have a Decalgirl skin to compare, but my impression would be "different," not "less." As you can see from the photos I linked to above, light hitting the skin does cause some degree of glare, but it's broken up by the texture. A Tego skin probably isn't as "shiny," overall, as one from Decalgirl, but neither is it a matte finish.


----------



## Lynn

I don't really notice the texture when holding my KK. There is some glare but it has not affected my reading. I don't yet have a decal girl skin, but have one coming, so I will post a comparison about the difference in feel and glare when it gets here if you like. 

Lynn L


----------



## jesspark

Lynn said:


> I don't really notice the texture when holding my KK. There is some glare but it has not affected my reading. I don't yet have a decal girl skin, but have one coming, so I will post a comparison about the difference in feel and glare when it gets here if you like.
> 
> Lynn L


I, for one, would definitely be interested in that! 

The texture/glare on my Tego skin hasn't affected my reading, either, but I'd love to see a comparison from someone who has both a Tego and a Decalgirl skin. None of the available Decalgirl designs have really "grabbed" me, but I'd like to order a custom skin from them in the future if I can come up with a front-and-back design that's worth the twenty-seven bucks it would cost.

Knowing what to expect after growing accustomed to using a Tego would be great!


----------



## Lynn

Will do then. Just ordered the decal girl skin last night so don't know when it will get here, just coming regular shipping. I think it said 7 days, so I expect with the holiday it will be around June 1st.

Lynn L


----------



## jesspark

Lynn said:


> Will do then. Just ordered the decal girl skin last night so don't know when it will get here, just coming regular shipping. I think it said 7 days, so I expect with the holiday it will be around June 1st.
> 
> Lynn L


Quicker than mytego.com's standard shipping, at any rate. 

Thanks, Lynn -- I'm looking forward to reading your impressions!


----------



## koolmnbv

I wanted to post pics of my 3acp skin because I will be changing it to my decalgirl skin asap! I loved this skin and it was easy to apply but I'm very worried about the residue issue that some people have had.

2 days ago I peeled back a tiny portion of the back of the skin just to see if I could see residue and I already saw that I'm gonna be cleaning residue off my k2 

But before I make the switch I thought I might as well post some pics! Here they are!

Note: Sorry about the bad pictures, I'm not handy with a camera. Please try to ignore the huge flash in the center of the pics. I took quite a few and these were the best ones (that shows you how bad of a photographer I really am lol)


----------



## kevin63

koolmnbv said:


> I wanted to post pics of my 3acp skin because I will be changing it to my decalgirl skin asap! I loved this skin and it was easy to apply but I'm very worried about the residue issue that some people have had.
> 
> 2 days ago I peeled back a tiny portion of the back of the skin just to see if I could see residue and I already saw that I'm gonna be cleaning residue off my k2
> 
> But before I make the switch I thought I might as well post some pics! Here they are!
> 
> Note: Sorry about the bad pictures, I'm not handy with a camera. Please try to ignore the huge flash in the center of the pics. I took quite a few and these were the best ones (that shows you how bad of a photographer I really am lol)


That's a shame about the residue issue. I have seen many that I like from this provider. Hope they can resolve this issue.


----------



## DD

I have also admired their designs but will stay far away from them since I heard of the residue issue.  I wonder if the company has been contacted and is aware of the problem.  It will certainly affect their sales.


----------



## jesspark

DD said:


> I have also admired their designs but will stay far away from them since I heard of the residue issue. I wonder if the company has been contacted and is aware of the problem. It will certainly affect their sales.


From what I've read, multiple people have contacted 3acp, but there's yet to be a response.  You can read more about it in this thread; toward the end, several people stated that they'd written to 3acp about post-removal residue, but, at least in mid-April, no one had received a reply.

It's a shame; I love my custom Tego skin, but there were a couple of 3acp designs that I really liked. Overall, I'd say that I prefer 3acp's designs to Decalgirl's, but I'm not giving my business to a company that doesn't address customer concerns.


----------



## kindlevixen

yes, I contacted 3acp and still have not received a response.


----------



## reemixx

I received my Dark Burlwood K1 skin from DecalGirl today. Shipping to Australia was fast. I just finished installing it, and it was easier than I expected; MUCH easier than screen protectors, InvisibleSHIELD, etc. Looks just the way I hoped it would. Awesome sauce. Will probably take some pics tomorrow, just because I haven't seen too many of the Dark Burlwood on the K1 specifically.

Now all I need is an Oberon cover to go with it...


----------



## mlewis78

Uh-oh!  I was reading on my kindle last night and was tired of my starburst spring skin.  I've only had it a month.  It's a nice skin but suddenly started looking old.  I think there's a virus going around that inspires people to change the skins.  Don't know what to do.


----------



## greyhoundcountry

How do you use a code for the screen saver portion of the skin? Will this void my amazon warranty? I ordered the new Stoney I decal from DC - it has a greyhound on it and I have a greyhound! I was so excited, but the greyhound is mostly on the screen - so without the screen saver, it won't show the dog .


----------



## lynninva

I had the DecalGirl Apocalypse skin in the green color, but the color clashed with my Oberon Forest cover in fern. So now I have the DecalGirl Cascade skin - I love it. It has a more calming affect when I open the cover now.

I have the cover with velcro, so I had to add the velcro to the back after I applied the skin. But I never read my Kindle out of the cover, so no one would really see it anyway.


----------



## koolmnbv

DD said:


> I have also admired their designs but will stay far away from them since I heard of the residue issue. I wonder if the company has been contacted and is aware of the problem. It will certainly affect their sales.


The residue was TERRIBLE!!! I took my 3acp skin off today and their was residue stuck all over the place. I had to use goo-gone to get it all of, I was so scared it was going to damage my kindle. I emailed the company after I saw firsthand what their skins do but no response yet.

But All is better now I have my new decalgirl skin on


----------



## VictoriaP

greyhoundcountry said:


> How do you use a code for the screen saver portion of the skin? Will this void my amazon warranty? I ordered the new Stoney I decal from DC - it has a greyhound on it and I have a greyhound! I was so excited, but the greyhound is mostly on the screen - so without the screen saver, it won't show the dog .


I'm assuming you have a K2 since Stoney isn't available for the K1. There are no matching screensavers for the K2; DecalGirl has opted not to create them since there's no "official" screensaver change function in the K2. The codes were provided only with K1 decals.

Some people have talked about scanning in the back decal of a K2 and custom cropping it in a program such as Photoshop to use as a screensaver. I haven't yet heard if anyone has actually tried that yet, but it might be a possibility for you. Information on how to add custom code to your K2 to change out the screensavers can be found in the Tips & Tricks section; perhaps you could add an image of your own dogs?


----------



## luvmy4brats

mlewis78 said:


> Uh-oh! I was reading on my kindle last night and was tired of my starburst spring skin. I've only had it a month. It's a nice skin but suddenly started looking old. I think there's a virus going around that inspires people to change the skins. Don't know what to do.


I've been perfectly happy with my skin. It's a custom one from DecalGirl. The Flores Aqua in purple. I get so many compliments on it and I know there aren't many others like mine. For the past week, I've been considering ordering another one. Either Mystere or Pink Tranquility but in purple. I have a mock up of Mystere in purple and it looks pretty cool. I requested a purple - Pink Tranquility earlier this evening. Once I see them both, I'll decide.

I do know that I will continue to purchase my skins from DG. There may be some prettier designs elsewhere, but the quality and customer service make up for it. The one time I had a problem, they sent me a new skin the following day and told me to keep the defective one and not go through any hassle to send it back.


----------



## VictoriaP

mlewis78 said:


> Uh-oh! I was reading on my kindle last night and was tired of my starburst spring skin. I've only had it a month. It's a nice skin but suddenly started looking old. I think there's a virus going around that inspires people to change the skins. Don't know what to do.


LOL--I had that problem with my first skin. However, the second one has now been on the K2 longer than the first was, and I'm still thrilled with it. Perhaps it's just a matter of finding the RIGHT skin!

....of course, that may take 6 or 8 tries....... 



luvmy4brats said:


> I've been perfectly happy with my skin. It's a custom one from DecalGirl. The Flores Aqua in purple. I get so many compliments on it and I know there aren't many others like mine. For the past week, I've been considering ordering another one. Either Mystere or Pink Tranquility but in purple. I have a mock up of Mystere in purple and it looks pretty cool. I requested a purple - Pink Tranquility earlier this evening. Once I see them both, I'll decide.
> 
> I do know that I will continue to purchase my skins from DG. There may be some prettier designs elsewhere, but the quality and customer service make up for it. The one time I had a problem, they sent me a new skin the following day and told me to keep the defective one and not go through any hassle to send it back.


luv, please do post up those mockups, I know there's a lot of purple fans on here who would love to see them! I have Pink Tranquility on my MacBook & love it, but I hadn't envisioned a purple version, sounds neat.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I've been perfectly happy with my skin. It's a custom one from DecalGirl. The Flores Aqua in purple. I get so many compliments on it and I know there aren't many others like mine. For the past week, I've been considering ordering another one. Either Mystere or Pink Tranquility but in purple. I have a mock up of Mystere in purple and it looks pretty cool. I requested a purple - Pink Tranquility earlier this evening. Once I see them both, I'll decide.
> 
> I do know that I will continue to purchase my skins from DG. There may be some prettier designs elsewhere, but the quality and customer service make up for it. The one time I had a problem, they sent me a new skin the following day and told me to keep the defective one and not go through any hassle to send it back.


I agree Decal Girl Customer service is great. The one time I had a problem they got back in touch with me right away and replace the skin. I also sent them a email about Kindle DX and if they would be making skins for it. They got back in touch with me right away and said they would be making them as soon as they got their Kindle DX.


----------



## sbell1

Here is the DecalGirl Flower Burst skin with the screensaver I made. I just scanned the back cover before putting it on my kindle 2.

I like this skin because it is "girly" without being too busy.


----------



## Lynn

My DecalGirl skin arrived yesterday, so here are pictures of it on my K2 and my K1 with a Tego skin on. I think they are pretty comparable in terms of thickness and gloss. Both were easy to put on.

Outdoors today

































Indoors last night

















I don't notice any difference in holding them even though the tego has a texture look to it, it really isn't noticeable when you are holding the Kindle.

I have actually taken velcro off the tego without too much trouble- it did stretch the skin but a little hot air from the hair dryer put it back to normal. I did only remove a small piece though, not sure what would happen if trying to remove a larger bit.

Lynn L


----------



## kory

Here is my skin and M-Go cover 








































*Links: 
M-edge GO! Jacket for Kindle 2 (Genuine Leather--Marbled Red)
DecalGirl skins*


----------



## Kathy

All of the skins are so beautiful. I like that M-go cover.


----------



## kindlevixen

Here is my custom Tego with Roof of Heaven in purple... just got here yesterday  The second is a better representation of color but I didn't feel like redoing the first photo!


----------



## luvmy4brats

patchymama, Beautiful. In your pictures, I can see the texture on the Tego skin.

Kory, I love how you modified your M-edge. Very nice. Where did you find that skin?


----------



## NogDog

sbell1 said:


> reemixx,
> 
> Here is a K2 in Dark Burlwood. I think the darker skin makes the background look lighter and the text darker.
> 
> I was even able to remove it from a Kindle I had to send back and reapply it to my new one.


I ordered this skin last night, as I wanted something dark and not too distracting. Also, I love things made from wood that are finished so that you can appreciate that wood grain look, so it seemed a natural choice (no pun intended) for me. Pics coming some time this coming week, hopefully.


----------



## kory

luvmy4brats said:


> patchymama, Beautiful. In your pictures, I can see the texture on the Tego skin.
> 
> Kory, I love how you modified your M-edge. Very nice. Where did you find that skin?


Thank you. I found it at www.3acp.com


----------



## Kathy

Love the cover and the skin. They go so well together.


----------



## kindlevixen

luvmy4brats said:


> patchymama, Beautiful. In your pictures, I can see the texture on the Tego skin.
> 
> Kory, I love how you modified your M-edge. Very nice. Where did you find that skin?


yeah, you really can't feel the texture at all, but you can see it in the right light/glare.


----------



## Reyn

Here is my k1 in the waterfall skin by DG with the Fern Dragonfly Pond Oberon.



This skin makes me really want the purple ROH.


----------



## Kathy

I really like the waterfall skin. I also love the Dragonfly Pond oberon. I had one with my K1 and loved it.


----------



## mlewis78

Love the waterfall decalgirl skin.

3acp has some beautiful designs, but how does one sort them out while browsing?  If I go away from the site and then go back, there are no names or even numbers (except for the slide numbers) to go by.  I looked at all of them weeks ago but can't remember any of them because of the lack of a label or name.

Marti


----------



## NogDog

My DecalGirl "Dark Burlwood" skin arrived today:


----------



## VictoriaP

I do love that dark burlwood skin! I really think it goes with just about anything.

Though I've had this one for a while, I can't find it posted anywhere for reference. This is Monet's Waterlilies from DecalGirl:



I'll try to get a better shot & get one of the back as well soon.


----------



## NogDog

VictoriaP said:


> I do love that dark burlwood skin! I really think it goes with just about anything.
> 
> Though I've had this one for a while, I can't find it posted anywhere for reference. This is Monet's Waterlilies from DecalGirl:...


That probably would have been on my short list if I went for something artistic, but I decided I wanted something fairly subdued and on the dark side so that it would not distract me, and hopefully it will make the screen background look a little lighter by contrast. (The jury is still out on that for me.)


----------



## yoricksdeath

I just got my Kindle 2 and Decalgirl Skin. I haven't seen mine posted so here's a pic.


----------



## Cindy416

Here's my Oberon cover (World Tree, green), as well as my DecalGirl skin "Stand Alone." Although the blue skin doesn't have any green in it, I chose this cover and skin because they were the ones that I wanted. Since the skin doesn't show at all when the cover is closed, I'm ok with it. (The green cover is a deep, bluish green anyway, so that's how I convince myself that the cover is OK with the skin.) I wanted the skin because I think it's beautiful, and is such a tranquil scene that I love it.
















[/url]


----------



## kevin63

Cindy416 said:


> Here's my Oberon cover (World Tree, green), as well as my DecalGirl skin ("Stand Alone"). Although the blue skin doesn't have any green in it, I chose this cover and skin because they were the ones that I wanted. Since the skin doesn't show at all when the cover is closed, I'm ok with it. (The green cover is a deep, bluish green anyway, so that's how I convince myself that the cover is OK with the skin.) I wanted the skin because I think it's beautiful, and is such a tranquil scene that I love it.


You don't have to justify it. If you like it, that's all that matters. Great cover, great skin. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest

mlewis78 said:


> Love the waterfall decalgirl skin.
> 
> 3acp has some beautiful designs, but how does one sort them out while browsing? If I go away from the site and then go back, there are no names or even numbers (except for the slide numbers) to go by. I looked at all of them weeks ago but can't remember any of them because of the lack of a label or name.
> 
> Marti


If I were you I would avoid 3acp. Many here have found that the skins leave a lot of residue behind when removed and their customer service...well to be blunt, it sucks. They simply don't care about their customers. Those who complained about the residue issue were ignored, and when I ordered a skin 2 weeks ago and it never arrived. they ignored me too. They just could not care less about their customers.


----------



## mlewis78

NYCKindleFan said:


> If I were you I would avoid 3acp. Many here have found that the skins leave a lot of residue behind when removed and their customer service...well to be blunt, it sucks. They simply don't care about their customers. Those who complained about the residue issue were ignored, and when I ordered a skin 2 weeks ago and it never arrived. they ignored me too. They just could not care less about their customers.


I think I will stick to decalgirl, one of which is on my K1 now.


----------



## melissaj323

I love everyone's skins.  Currently Pj is just in her Oberon cover.....I can't seem to decide which skin to get... decisions, decisions!


----------



## kevin63

melissaj323 said:


> I love everyone's skins. Currently Pj is just in her Oberon cover.....I can't seem to decide which skin to get... decisions, decisions!


What Oberon cover to you have your Kindle in?


----------



## BK

kory said:


> Here is my skin and M-Go cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! Kory, where did you get the cool red rickrack elastic I have the red M-edge Go cover, too, and would love to find that elastic!


----------



## koolmnbv

I love all of these skins, it makes me want a new skin for everyday of the week!


----------



## BK

Here's my Kindle wardrobe: the M-edge Go jacket (marbled red) and Zen Revisted skin from Decalgirl. (Got the bag in Chinatown in San Francisco.)


----------



## DD

Gorgeous, BK!


----------



## kory

BK said:


> kory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my skin and M-Go cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! Kory, where did you get the cool red rickrack elastic I have the red M-edge Go cover, too, and would love to find that elastic!
> 
> 
> 
> I found it at the local Hancock Fabrics. Try any craft stores or ebay.
Click to expand...


----------



## reemixx

Decal Girl "Dark Burlwood" skin with Oberon "Tree of Life" cover in saddle.
Click on each image and click "All Sizes" for higher resolution images.


----------



## nelle

Hi - I was wondering if anyone has tried the DecalGirl "Sacred" skin, which I gather is olive green, with one of the fern green Oberon covers. Thanks!


----------



## Meemo

nelle said:


> Hi - I was wondering if anyone has tried the DecalGirl "Sacred" skin, which I gather is olive green, with one of the fern green Oberon covers. Thanks!


I've wondered about "Sacred" myself - it's listed under "black", and it's hard to tell whether the scrollwork is green or gold. Hope someone will post a pic here - although I'm still leaning towards "Burlwood" as my next skin. Or maybe "Whimsical". I can't decide.


----------



## Sweety18

kory said:


> Here is my skin and M-Go cover


I love that combo, very nicely done


----------



## nelle

Re the Sacred skin - I emailed DecalGirl and they said it's olive green though my monitor shows it as black/gray.


----------



## Meemo

nelle said:


> Re the Sacred skin - I emailed DecalGirl and they said it's olive green though my monitor shows it as black/gray.


That's interesting, since when you sort them by color & choose black, that one comes up.


----------



## mlewis78

Meemo said:


> That's interesting, since when you sort them by color & choose black, that one comes up.


There may be some black in it an that's why you find it when you search under black. My starburst spring is various greens but comes up under the black search because there is some black in it. I wouldn't call it a black skin though.


----------



## Jeansaint

I went with the Nadir skin from DecalGirl (see below) and the Tree of Life in green from Oberon. They don't really match but I went with the ones I liked best. Its an eclectic mix but it works for me.

If anyone is on the edge about whether or not to buy an Oberon, I must say that the photos I have seen don't do their work justice. 
I got mine tonight and it is gorgeous. The color is a deep green and the feel of the leather is incredible. It is so well made that I think it will far outlast my Kindle.


----------



## nelle

I asked DecalGirl about the Sacred skin and they said it includes very dark green, almost black.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I have the Sacred skin, here it is on my green World Tree Cover. It is not gray, it does lean more towards an olive green. Let me see if I can get a closer picture



Here is a larger picture, taken in the shade but still with glare. It is not gold at all.


----------



## poo

WOW !!!! every time i look through the pictures of skins and covers i get more lost







lol!

how did pick just one out of so many?


----------



## Meemo

ravenclawprefect said:


> I have the Sacred skin, here it is on my green World Tree Cover. It is not gray, it does lean more towards an olive green. Let me see if I can get a closer picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a larger picture, taken in the shade but still with glare. It is not gold at all.


Thanks - first pic I've seen on here of Sacred. So it's basically shades of green? (With a little black thrown in, I assume.) Not what I'd have guessed from the pic on their website.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Here is a picture I just took outside (in shade though) with the skin next to the green cover. It is not really black, the skin. It looks like a very dark, dark green with olive green details. You can't really see it in the photo but there is a darker...almost marbling of the background that is very subtle.


----------



## Guest

Here's mine:


----------



## SerenityFL

Hi. I'm new here. My Kindle comes on Thursday according to the tracking information. Been looking around the forums and this board for all kinds of information. Have discovered decalgirl.com and then found this thread showing all the great skins in real life. They look fantastic and I know for sure I'm going to order a skin now.

*Updated*

Nevermind the questions. I clicked on Jesspark's name since I saw her name in reference to screen savers and found the information I was looking for on both questions.

I have two questions about things I've seen in this thread.

1) Where did you get the cover that is purple with the hummingbirds on it? I LOVE that cover! I have ordered a purple cover from Amazon and while nice, doesn't look as nice as the purple hummingbird cover. Gorgeous.

2) I've noticed people had their own screen savers that had their names on it or photos....how do you do that?

When I get everything set up, I'll share my photos of my new skin, cover and whatever other trick I've learned by then, as well.

Thanks.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

SerenityFL said:


> 1) Where did you get the cover that is purple with the hummingbirds on it? I LOVE that cover! I have ordered a purple cover from Amazon and while nice, doesn't look as nice as the purple hummingbird cover. Gorgeous.


Hi [waves] - Are you thinking about the Oberon hummingbird cover? I'm thinking you might be referring to a journal since I don't think they make a hummingbird kindle cover yet. Their website is www.oberondesign.com. Some of us use the kindle covers (they make them for both the K1 and the K2) and some of us use journals because there is a larger color and image selection with Journals. You can use the plain black amazon cover and put it inside the journal. Hope this helps! and welcome...


----------



## Crystal

Some beautiful combos!!!


----------



## Kathy

NYCKindleFan said:


> Here's mine:


Absolutely beautiful. Wow!


----------



## SerenityFL

pawlaw:  Thank you for that information!  I looked around on the Oberon site last night and couldn't find the hummingbirds...now I know why.  I'm going to check out their journal covers now.  I really like that hummingbird cover...it's just beautiful.


----------



## sbell1

serenityfl,

Oberon will be adding the hummingbird design for the kindle covers in July.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I'm sorry it's taken me so long to post...I received my mytego skin a while back and loved it. It did take a while for it to come but I'm very pleased. The only thing I would do differently next time would be to find a more crisp image to start with, but I'm still very pleased.

I posted the mockup earlier in this thread and here is the final product:


----------



## Kind

Pawlaw, 
I really like the back side of the Kindle. The skins looks really nice.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Kind said:


> Pawlaw,
> I really like the back side of the Kindle. The skins looks really nice.


Thanks...I like the back too...another thing I might do next time would be to choose a different portion of the fabric to highlight for the front...my need for a sense of order drove me to pick the same image for both sides...silly me!


----------



## booknut

My custom skin from mytego.com . I really like the quality of there work. The skin isn't blury on the back, just my photography!


----------



## libros_lego

Oooh, love that skin!


----------



## melissaj323

I love both of your tego skins! they look GREAT!


----------



## Skittlebrau

I'll take one of each!! HAHAHA

Actually, thanks to this thread I found my perfect skin. "Arabian Nights" from Decalgirl, just as soon as they offer it for the DX. Subtle enough for me to carry around without distraction, but with just enough flair to make it pop!

Thanks for all the ideas guys!


----------



## Kathy

Both of the skins are beautiful.


----------



## jgirvine

Question, if I do the Tego and use my own photo, can I, and how do I, do a screen saver to match?
Thanks;
Ginny


----------



## SerenityFL

sbell1:  Thank you for that information!  I will wait until July, then.  Give my wallet a chance to recover.


----------



## Reyn

Here is my new (to me) K2 in the DRAMA skin.


----------



## Kathy

I love the Drama skin. It is so pretty.


----------



## Kind

Kathy said:


> I love the Drama skin. It is so pretty.


 Same here. Looks really nifty.


----------



## corkyb

Is that ;a custom skin? I just absolutely love it and would love to have it. I played around with tego, but couldn't make anything that beautiful.
Paula ny



NYCKindleFan said:


> Here's mine:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bumping this thread as we have new skins to post!

Betsy


----------



## Christina

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bumping this thread as we have new skins to post!
> 
> Betsy


All righty then, here are some pics of my custom Koi skin from Decalgirl. I think it goes nicely with my red RG cover, but haven't yet found the right fabric for a custom BorsaBella bag. And I'd like to add a dragonfly charm eventually (had to steal my husband's K1's Tree of Life charm for the time being, hehe.)


----------



## Kathy

Christina, that is one of the most beautiful skins I have ever seen. It is so striking.

My daughter sent me a new DecalGirl skin for my birthday. It is the Chica Surfica White. I just love it.


----------



## Jo

Here is my DecalGirl Quest skin. I ordered it on Wed evening and was on my doorstep this morning. It was much easier to put on then I thought. This is pictured with my M-Edge Go cover.


----------



## mistyd107

here is my blue/yellow Bobarra Thoreau and bayou sunset sorry for the quality







and


----------



## thesocialfrog

*I got this skin today from Decalgirl, it only took a few days to get here. I love it!*


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm




----------



## Chloista

Just received my skin of Monet's waterlillies... I'm waiting for my blue ROH cover though before putting it on.

When everything is together, I'll take a photo... along with my messenger bag... and post it.


----------



## DD

Chloista said:


> Just received my skin of Monet's waterlillies... I'm waiting for my blue ROH cover though before putting it on.
> 
> When everything is together, I'll take a photo... along with my messenger bag... and post it.


Love my blue ROH. Love your avatar too! Go Ravens! This is their year!


----------



## DD

thesocialfrog said:


> *I got this skin today from Decalgirl, it only took a few days to get here. I love it!*


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Chloista

DD said:


> Love my blue ROH. Love your avatar too! Go Ravens! This is their year!


From your lips to God's ears, pal!


----------



## thesocialfrog

DD said:


> This is gorgeous!


*I am glad I got it! It is so much more vibrant than the picture shows *


----------



## mistyd107

DD said:


> This is gorgeous!


It is!!!!!!!! is it custom? because I don't see it on decal girl


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

It's on DecalGirl. One of the new ones...

> *DecalGirl site*


----------



## Jaasy

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> It's on DecalGirl. One of the new ones...


Yes, it is. I just bought one too and love it...


----------



## thesocialfrog

mistyd107 said:


> It is!!!!!!!! is it custom? because I don't see it on decal girl


*
It should be on the 1st page, it says "new" next to it *


----------



## egh34

mistyd107 said:


> here is my blue/yellow Bobarra Thoreau and bayou sunset sorry for the quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


I can't seem to find the blue/yellow on the Bobarra sight, any suggestions?


----------



## mistyd107

She may not have it anymore though it is shown in the intro on the site as the Austen cover.(which is just as great)  The Thoreau may be gone in that print. I do know she does not always have the pics up on the site ...Email Andrea at [email protected] she is an absolute pleasure to deal with.  Hope she can help.  I can honestly say if you try a cover from Bobarra you will not regret it


----------



## mistyd107

thesocialfrog said:


> *
> It should be on the 1st page, it says "new" next to it *


thanks I guess I missed it


----------



## egh34

mistyd107 said:


> She may not have it anymore though it is shown in the intro on the site as the Austen cover.(which is just as great) The Thoreau may be gone in that print. I do know she does not always have the pics up on the site ...Email Andrea at [email protected] she is an absolute pleasure to deal with. Hope she can help. I can honestly say if you try a cover from Bobarra you will not regret it


I have e-mailed them, and eagerly await their answer. I have had an Amazon Kindle cover, an Oberon which I sold, and now have an m-edge. Really hoping to try the bobarra


----------



## mistyd107

egh34 said:


> I have e-mailed them, and eagerly await their answer. I have had an Amazon Kindle cover, an Oberon which I sold, and now have an m-edge. Really hoping to try the bobarra


Please let me know if you decide to try one and how you like it if you do. I have 3 and love them all 1 Austen and 2 Thoreau
Pics of the blue /brown batik can be found here if you would like to see a closeup of that print which is also very pretty IMO http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13293.0.html


----------



## egh34

mistyd107 said:


> Please let me know if you decide to try one and how you like it if you do. I have 3 and love them all 1 Austen and 2 Thoreau
> Pics of the blue /brown batik can be found here if you would like to see a closeup of that print which is also very pretty IMO http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13293.0.html


She said she had the blue/yellow but took it off the website because of small quantity. I really like the fabric, and now wish I could get it in the Austin. So now I have to decide if I go for fabric, or style. I really like the closure.


----------



## mistyd107

egh34 said:


> She said she had the blue/yellow but took it off the website because of small quantity. I really like the fabric, and now wish I could get it in the Austin. So now I have to decide if I go for fabric, or style. I really like the closure.


the magnetic closure is great I have the pink/green Austen...Please let me know which you decide on and how you like it...
Does she still have it in both styles still? just curious I'm very tired and not sure I'm reading correctly


----------



## egh34

mistyd107 said:


> the magnetic closure is great I have the pink/green Austen...Please let me know which you decide on and how you like it...
> Does she still have it in both styles still? just curious I'm very tired and not sure I'm reading correctly


Didn't think to ask if she had it in both styles, but I am on my way to do that now!!


----------



## MarthaT

wow, i really like the blue and yellow


----------



## RoxyLyz

Cat said:


> My current skin on my K2 is on the left. I'm gonna sell my K1 at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> And the personalized Tego skin from a pic I took while on vaca. It was good, but the overall beige-i-ness bothered me. Weird, I know.
> This is from the Tego order page ..guess I didn't take a pic while the skin was on Skinderella1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, no, I'm not as creepy as I must seem.
> 
> Leslie...good 4/1 prank. Took a few minutes of snooping around to figure it out.


Wao nice skins and matching screensaver!! Love it!!

The second one, for sure a "Bones" skins!! LOL

-Sasha Lyz


----------



## RoxyLyz

This is JDD.... with Fantasy Blue Decal Girl skin and Mizivu Sleek platform Cover





































-Sasha Lyz​


----------



## fishcube

RoxyLyz said:


> This is JDD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




What brand of cover is that?​


----------



## RoxyLyz

fishcube said:


> What brand of cover is that?


That's the K2 Mivizu Sleek in blue.

-Sasha Lyz


----------



## Wunderkind

That Mivizu cover looks nice and slim...how do you like it?


----------



## libros_lego

Here's my new skin- Monet's Waterlilies:


----------



## Chloista

This is EXACTLY what I put on my Kindle this past week:  The sky blue ROH Oberon cover and the Monet Water Lillies skin.

May I compliment you on your excellent taste?  

So pretty!

I found a blue messenger bag at Fashion Bug for $19.99 that matches the ROH blue pretty darned well -- if you're interested, you should visit a Fashion Bug in your area and check out the messenger style bags they have in a variety of colors.  My ROH/Kindle fits very nicely inside, and there is still room for other items in the bag as well.


----------



## libros_lego

Yes, I like how the skin matches the cover. About the bag, you're so bad. I don't need to spend any more money.


----------



## mlewis78

I have that same water lilies/roof of heaven combo for my K1.  Love it.


----------



## Eilene

Here is my latest Oberon cover (Avenue of Trees in Taupe) & Decal Girl skin in Rendezvous. I absolutely LOVE this cover. I love the color, how soft it is & how it draws me in to the forest!!! The second photo of the cover is the true color of the cover.


----------



## egh34

Just ordered my Jane Austin cover from Bobarra in the blue and yellow from Amazon (had a gift card). I wonder if it will go with my Van Gogh's Starry Night? I will post pictures when I get it together. Just in case, I am headed to Decal Girl for a little shopping!!

EDIT**Just had to cancel that order because it was for Kindle 1, not my K2. Bummer, huge bummer!! Now have to order from website, but gotta wait til payday


----------



## Jaasy

I made the same mistake and had to return a K2 cover, I have a K1...


----------



## Chloista

Eilene, your combo is so very elegant!  Very nice!


----------



## fishcube

Just got my decalgirl skin! Its been attached and I sure love this skin. It's got the greatest colors. Pics below. It's called Mystic Mermaid. We love mermaids and anything fish, and our home is full of mermaid/fish decor.

The sapphire blue M-edge cover really fits it well. It's a much brighter blue than in the photos. Photos were taken from a cell phone, so are not super crisp and don't show all the bright colors like in person.


----------



## F1Wild

Eilene said:


> Here is my latest Oberon cover (Avenue of Trees in Taupe) & Decal Girl skin in Rendezvous. I absolutely LOVE this cover. I love the color, how soft it is & how it draws me in to the forest!!! The second photo of the cover is the true color of the cover.


Awesome Eilene! The cover reminds me of a little place in Bavaria!


----------



## F1Wild

fishcube said:


> Just got my decalgirl skin! Its been attached and I sure love this skin. It's got the greatest colors. Pics below. It's called Mystic Mermaid. We love mermaids and anything fish, and our home is full of mermaid/fish decor.


Cool, retro skin! It reminds me of a tattoo I've seen. Is it a custom?


----------



## Kathy

I love the Mystic Mermaid. I almost bought it.


----------



## stitchbug

I posted these pics in the Oberon thread, too...


----------



## Eilene

Ohhhh...sooo pretty!



fishcube said:


> Just got my decalgirl skin! Its been attached and I sure love this skin. It's got the greatest colors. Pics below. It's called Mystic Mermaid. We love mermaids and anything fish, and our home is full of mermaid/fish decor.
> 
> The sapphire blue M-edge cover really fits it well. It's a much brighter blue than in the photos. Photos were taken from a cell phone, so are not super crisp and don't show all the bright colors like in person.


----------



## kevindorsey

that last one is somewhat unusual for a skin, nice!


----------



## accphotography

Call me boring.  I wanted something DARK (it makes the screen easier for me to read, and I like dark color anyhow). I wanted something simple and non distracting (my eyes are very easily pulled away involuntarily). Some of the skins you guys have are stunning, but they would be far too distracting for me.

So here's my custom:





































The background lost alot of detail in the printing process unfortunately but it was a closeup photo of a stone's texture (limestone maybe?). I have a thing for butterflies and I use the squiggles, butterflies and the ACC for my business. This too prints darker than it appears here: http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w65/accphotography/Misc/KeenelandFlyer3.jpg. In person they look very similar next to each other.

ACC


----------



## fishcube

accphotography said:


> Call me boring.  I wanted something DARK (it makes the screen easier for me to read, and I like dark color anyhow). I wanted something simple and non distracting (my eyes are very easily pulled away involuntarily). Some of the skins you guys have are stunning, but they would be far too distracting for me.
> 
> So here's my custom:


Who made the skin?


----------



## 911jason

Looks like a decalgirl based on the pattern around the speakers... but not 100% sure...

I really like the way it turned out ACC, I'm the same way about getting distracted which is why I had to remove the front 1/2 of my skin from skinit.com. It didn't line up uniformly around the screen, and I would ALWAYS notice it... every time I tried to read I'd end up looking at the uneven spacing around the screen and get annoyed. So my Kindle is topless...


----------



## 911jason

Oh, I just noticed this was your first post, welcome to the board!


----------



## fishcube

Reason I ask, is because am wondering about trying a skin from someone other then decalgirl.  Though I love the design of mine, I don't like the pointy corners.  They prick my fingers whenever my fingers run across the edges.  wondering if another brand of skin will work better.


----------



## Guest

corkyb said:


> Is that ;a custom skin? I just absolutely love it and would love to have it. I played around with tego, but couldn't make anything that beautiful.
> Paula ny


Hi Paula! So sorry to be so late in answsering but yes it is a custom skin from Tego. 

> *MyTego Kindle skins*


----------



## drenee

ACC, great skin. And welcome to the Boards.

deb


----------



## KindleChickie

Here is my skin/cover combination. A custom Gelaskin by Klimt (Mada Primvaski) with M-Edges breast cancer awareness pink cover...


----------



## knowldgfrk

very beautiful!!!

cant wait to find a picture of something i want to get custom....as of now i like my DecalGirl......but i often get bored...


----------



## Meemo

KindleChickie said:


> Here is my skin/cover combination. A custom Gelaskin by Klimt (Mada Primvaski) with M-Edges breast cancer awareness pink cover...


I really like that cover - wish the color had been available in other styles. (Like K1 or Sony Pocket reader!) Beautiful combination!


----------



## knowldgfrk

Reyn said:


> Here is my new (to me) K2 in the DRAMA skin.


we have the same skin! ( and how funny that its the same SS!!....love mine and am shopping for a BB bag to match....


----------



## cagnes

KindleChickie said:


> Here is my skin/cover combination. A custom Gelaskin by Klimt (Mada Primvaski) with M-Edges breast cancer awareness pink cover...


Beautiful combo, I love your custom skin!


----------



## cagnes

knowldgfrk said:


> we have the same skin! ( and how funny that its the same SS!!....love mine and am shopping for a BB bag to match....


Very pretty! I love how your light matches the skin!


----------



## cagnes

I already posted in the Oberon thread. Here's my custom skin from decalgirl...


----------



## knowldgfrk

cagnes said:


> Very pretty! I love how you light matches the skin!


thanks so much!...its funny how it happened that way! got the light in my stalking last year and chose my skin months ago when i got Sally for mammas day....and yes my pink camera case is in the shot too...apparently i like pink...didnt figure myself a pink girl...but i kinda like it!


----------



## angelad

knowldgfrk said:


> we have the same skin! ( and how funny that its the same SS!!....love mine and am shopping for a BB bag to match....


A bit different, I like it.


----------



## knowldgfrk

different how?....though i am kinda strange so i am told by my friends...hehehe...so i guess Sally would show that personality


----------



## KindleChickie

cagnes said:


> I already posted in the Oberon thread. Here's my custom skin from decalgirl...


I really loved yours when I saw it first time a couple weeks ago. Gorgeous set.

Thanks to everyone who gave compliments. I have always loved Klimt and it was difficult to pic which painting (so I got 3 skins).


----------



## Snorkledorf

I already posted this in my own thread before I noticed this thread, but just to be complete:


----------



## poo

accphotography said:


> Call me boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted something DARK (it makes the screen easier for me to read, and I like dark color anyhow). I wanted something simple and non distracting (my eyes are very easily pulled away involuntarily). Some of the skins you guys have are stunning, but they would be far too distracting for me.
> 
> So here's my custom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The background lost alot of detail in the printing process unfortunately but it was a closeup photo of a stone's texture (limestone maybe?). I have a thing for butterflies and I use the squiggles, butterflies and the ACC for my business. This too prints darker than it appears here: http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w65/accphotography/Misc/KeenelandFlyer3.jpg. In person they look very similar next to each other.
> 
> ACC


i really would like to know where to get a skin like this!
my niece is into the same kind of look, and i havent been able to figure out what to get her for xmass, since i got her a kindle for her bday.
but i think this would be great! if you would be willing to share, id love you for ever! lol!


----------



## chilady1

Ok, I just ordered a new custom skin from MyTego for my K2.  Can someone give me instructions on how to create the screensaver part so it fills in the window of the skin design?  I notice that a lot of people have done that very successfully and I really would like to try.  Any thoughts or tips would be greatly appreciated and I hope this question makes sense.  Thanks!


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Bumping this up to show photos of my Kindle 2 Skin from Decalgirl










That was the form I sent in to DecalGirl. I have since recieved it, and while it is a touch darker than the photo, I still absolutely LOVE it. I will get pictures of the skin ON, and my Oberon Avenue of Trees cover later today.


----------



## F1Wild

RiddleMeThis said:


> Bumping this up to show photos of my Kindle 2 Skin from Decalgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the form I sent in to DecalGirl. I have since recieved it, and while it is a touch darker than the photo, I still absolutely LOVE it. I will get pictures of the skin ON, and my Oberon Avenue of Trees cover later today.


Really cool!!! Can't wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## 911jason

chilady1 said:


> Ok, I just ordered a new custom skin from MyTego for my K2. Can someone give me instructions on how to create the screensaver part so it fills in the window of the skin design? I notice that a lot of people have done that very successfully and I really would like to try. Any thoughts or tips would be greatly appreciated and I hope this question makes sense. Thanks!


Just saw this, sorry for the delayed response. Do you have the original artwork that you submitted to MyTego?


----------



## cagnes

RiddleMeThis said:


> Bumping this up to show photos of my Kindle 2 Skin from Decalgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the form I sent in to DecalGirl. I have since recieved it, and while it is a touch darker than the photo, I still absolutely LOVE it. I will get pictures of the skin ON, and my Oberon Avenue of Trees cover later today.


Love your photo, that will look nice with the Avenue of Trees cover! I also have an Avenue of Trees cover in fern & went with a custom decalgirl skin with a bird theme to match.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

Here's my Disco Fly


----------



## F1Wild

BlueEyedMum said:


> Here's my Disco Fly


Love your skin...and combo!


----------



## Eilene

Does any one know where to find the link for a custom skin at Decalgirl?


----------



## cagnes

Eilene said:


> Does any one know where to find the link for a custom skin at Decalgirl?


Use the affiliate link at the top of this page so the kindle board can earn credits. At the bottom of the decalgirl page, click on 'contacting us" in the Customer Service section. Then click "Request Custom Skins" & let them know what you're interested in.... they'll get back with you with the details.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

F1Wild said:


> Love your skin...and combo!


Thanks F1, I can't wait to get my BB bag to go with it!


----------



## F1Wild

BlueEyedMum said:


> Thanks F1, I can't wait to get my BB bag to go with it!


Which bag? (I apologise if you've alreay said as I'm multi-tasking...very badly).


----------



## earthlydelites

i just read through this whole post and loved the different combos that everyone has used!

I've never been really into customising my devices previously, and about as creative as I get with my iphone is a speck rubber case and a screen saver. 

But now I'm tempted to buy some skins to match the coloured leather cases I've already purchased


----------



## F1Wild

earthlydelites said:


> i just read through this whole post and loved the different combos that everyone has used!
> 
> I've never been really into customising my devices previously, and about as creative as I get with my iphone is a speck rubber case and a screen saver.
> 
> But now I'm tempted to buy some skins to match the coloured leather cases I've already purchased


Oooh, do it - we'll help you with whatever you need!!!


----------



## BlueEyedMum

F1Wild said:


> Which bag? (I apologise if you've alreay said as I'm multi-tasking...very badly).


LOL, I got the Black Beauty Kindle bag...it will go perfect I can't wait!


----------



## TammyC

BlueEyedMum said:


> Here's my Disco Fly


Very Pretty!!


----------



## F1Wild

BlueEyedMum said:


> LOL, I got the Black Beauty Kindle bag...it will go perfect I can't wait!


Oooh, will be quite striking!


----------



## KindleGirl

BlueEyedMum....love that combo! Too bad I didn't see it before picking out my new cover from M-edge!


----------



## Perennial Reader

Question...

I love the skins but don't they just get covered up when you use a cover? I hope to get a Kindle for Christmas and I don't know which is better...

1. Plain with a nice cover
2. Skin and a BB
3. Skin, cover & BB (seems to be overkill even though I like what I have seen)

I am interested in what more experienced Kindle owners have to say.

Thanks for your help


----------



## sbell1

perennialreader, 

I use my cover just to transport the Kindle in my purse. I take it out of the cover to read because I like the nice light feel of the Kindle. 

I use the skin to personalize it.


----------



## KindleGirl

You most certainly need both (or all 3) if you are going to hang out here! Heehee! The skin is decoration for your kindle most certainly, but when you open your cover to read you will be seeing the skin. It brings much pleasure looking at your decorated kindle as opposed to a white, boring kindle. White is ok for a while, then you may find it boring. A cover is really needed in my opinion to help protect the kindle. It's nice to read it without the case sometimes, but I'm always afraid I will drop it or lay it down and it will get broken. Having it in a case it is much more secure if dropped. As for the BB, I can't say since I don't have one...well, yet anyway. Never say never. My Lula doesn't leave the house too much, only for appts. with the kids so I haven't really needed a bag to carry it in so far. Although I can see in bad weather (like snow & rain) that it would be handy to have a bag to protect the cover and kindle. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## BlueEyedMum

perennialreader said:


> Question...
> 
> I love the skins but don't they just get covered up when you use a cover? I hope to get a Kindle for Christmas and I don't know which is better...
> 
> 1. Plain with a nice cover
> 2. Skin and a BB
> 3. Skin, cover & BB (seems to be overkill even though I like what I have seen)
> 
> I am interested in what more experienced Kindle owners have to say.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I thought the same thing when I got the skin but I just love it. It's easier on my eyes when I'm reading it because its dark around the screen. I just got a BB bag that I will use with no cover so it will be like having 2 options.


----------



## angelad

RiddleMeThis said:


> Bumping this up to show photos of my Kindle 2 Skin from Decalgirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the form I sent in to DecalGirl. I have since recieved it, and while it is a touch darker than the photo, I still absolutely LOVE it. I will get pictures of the skin ON, and my Oberon Avenue of Trees cover later today.


Love it.


----------



## F1Wild

perennialreader said:


> Question...
> I love the skins but don't they just get covered up when you use a cover? I hope to get a Kindle for Christmas and I don't know which is better...
> 1. Plain with a nice cover
> 2. Skin and a BB
> 3. Skin, cover & BB (seems to be overkill even though I like what I have seen)
> I am interested in what more experienced Kindle owners have to say.
> Thanks for your help


Personally, I would go for #4 first (with plans for a BB) which would be a skin & cover. The skin is a little added protection for the Kindle from scratches, etc., but mostly for your own pleasure. I also find mine adds a wee bit of contrast from the stark white plain Kindle for easier reading. Additionally, the skins are pretty inexpensive and easily removable (especially if you get a DecalGirl) so swapping them out is easy-peasy! The cover, on the other hand, is both functional and artistic value. It's the big-time protection for your Kindle while out in public and stored away.

We'd be happy to help you with selections...and include possibilities for a BB bag as well.


----------



## anivyl

hrm, I am still contemplating whether I should get a skin or not. My favourite designer on Gelaskins still hasn't released a skin for the Kindle at all. I know skins are added protection and aesthetics, I am just wondering should I really? What are your opinions on this?

And if I should get one, What should I get to match? I currently:

Own a purple ROH
Own a purple reading light
incoming BB Travel bag with This Material as the custom fabric.

I know, the fabric and the ROH doesn't match up, but I like them both. now, I am wondering, if there's anything skin-wise to match them both should i get a skin? Suggestions please?


----------



## F1Wild

anivyl said:


> hrm, I am still contemplating whether I should get a skin or not. My favourite designer on Gelaskins still hasn't released a skin for the Kindle at all. I know skins are added protection and aesthetics, I am just wondering should I really? What are your opinions on this?
> 
> And if I should get one, What should I get to match? I currently:
> 
> Own a purple ROH
> Own a purple reading light
> incoming BB Travel bag with This Material as the custom fabric.
> 
> I know, the fabric and the ROH doesn't match up, but I like them both. now, I am wondering, if there's anything skin-wise to match them both should i get a skin? Suggestions please?


I think your fabric goes well with your ROH - same feeling. Who is your favorite Gelaskins artist? Have you contacted them to ask about a Kindle skin? Or could you scan your fabric/image of fabric and have a custom skin (DecalGirl does great ones quickly!) made. Or have you looked at the ones available online?


----------



## Perennial Reader

Don't get me wrong, I love the skins (I have 5 that I would have to choose from). I just don't want to cover it up with a jacket. But it makes sense to put the jacket on it when I leave the house. I don't have small children or animals, so when I lay it down on my reading table it will stay there. I can justify the cover when I'm out and about. Makes more sense now.

Now, I just have to come up with a name...

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## anivyl

F1Wild - My favourite artist is Kukula and I did contact her about it about 2 months ago, but i think she was busy with her exhibitions. There are some now that isn't too bad, although i am kind of holding out on hoping her skins would appear.

The idea about scanning in the fabric is good! I should have gotten a sample of it... hrm. maybe I can scan in the bag when it comes (had it sent direct from vendor to vendor). Thanks f1!


----------



## Cora

Just posted this over in my own thread asking about skins, figured I'd add mine to the collection!

The finished product!









It came out so good, but my iPhone doesn't have a flash, so the colors are a bit muted.









Close up!









The back, with the closed M-Edge case behind it.









With the case on.









Shot of the Kindle alongside the Borsa Bella Kindle bag. (The purse is the black thing hiding in the background.)









Little blurry. The two fabrics together.

I love it! I'm so glad that it came out well. I didn't have to be too OCD about the buttons, though I thought I'd go mad trying to line them all up.


----------



## Cindy416

cagnes said:


> Love your photo, that will look nice with the Avenue of Trees cover! I also have an Avenue of Trees cover in fern & went with a custom decalgirl skin with a bird theme to match.


I have a new Avenue of Trees Oberon in fern, and am looking for the perfect skin. I LOVE your custom-made one. I'm considering the library skin, since it reminds me a lot of the library where I used to spend lots of times as a kid. Since I think Avenue of Trees draws me into the scene in much the same way that a good book does, my daughters and I think the library skin does the same sort of thing. I'd love to see photos of people's Avenue of Trees covers and the skins that they selected.


----------



## Labrynth

Great to see the skins ON a Kindle.  there are a few I would have passed by, but after seeing them on I really like them.  The yellow one from the beginning of the thread for instance.  Haven't gotten the two I ordered yet, but will post pics when I do


----------



## ibrewalot

Just got my "Library in satin" skin from DecalGirl yesterday. I'm very happy with the results!


----------



## drenee

Riddlemethis, I LOVE your skin.  Did you send them a picture and they designed your skin?  
If you do get an Oberon cover to go with it, could you post pics?  Thanks.
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

ibrewalot said:


> Just got my "Library in satin" skin from DecalGirl yesterday. I'm very happy with the results!


I like the skin.
And you seem to have put it on very nicely.
Any chance of a back shot?

Oh, and I DO like your choice of reading.
Good advert for our friend archer.

Hey everybody go buy ElfHunter - you won't be sorry.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Jessi

Meave with a DecalGirl skin (Jolie) and an M-Egde Cover (GO! in Sapphire Blue)



















I have a skin for my netbook as well. One I wanted to get for my K2, but decided having it on one of my electronics was good enough.

Álainn with DecalGirl skin: Alice



















I love DG skins. I'm about to pick out a skin for my phone. Accessorizing my electronics is one of my favorite things about owning them.


----------



## ibrewalot

Geoff, here's a shot of the back of the Library. Sorry for the flash, but the detail came out much better using it.


----------



## Moosh

Here's mine... 

Effervescence from DG.


----------



## F1Wild

Moosh said:


> Here's mine...
> Effervescence from DG.


Love the combo!!


----------



## Moosh

F1Wild said:


> Love the combo!!


Why thank you! This is the front...


----------



## geoffthomas

ibrewalot said:


> Geoff, here's a shot of the back of the Library. Sorry for the flash, but the detail came out much better using it.


That's great!
Thank you for the pic.


----------



## RhondaRN

These are ALL so beautiful!!!  I am drooling just thinking of what to buy for the Kindle I don't even have for myself yet, lol!!  This is just a whole new world for me.  I don't know how I will decide but it will be so much fun trying!    I am enjoying this so much!


----------



## Labrynth

Let's see if I can get this to work...

 


It's the M-Edge lattitude cover in Navy with the DG "Birth of an idea" skin.


----------



## pomlover2586

My New Library skin from Decal Girl.....it arrived today  I really like it, it's smooth, classy, and not at all too dark. I agree with a PP that it looks like a candle lit library.


----------



## elgerber

Here is mine, Cold Silence in the matte finish...


----------



## Cindy416

I just ordered a Library skin to go with my K2 and its Avenue of Trees Oberon in fern. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## F1Wild

pomlover2586 said:


> My New Library skin from Decal Girl.....it arrived today  I really like it, it's smooth, classy, and not at all too dark. I agree with a PP that it looks like a candle lit library.


Sorry if you've already said, but is this the matte or glossy?


----------



## pomlover2586

Mine is the glossy version


----------



## ibrewalot

Mine is the satin version...nice choice Pom!


----------



## pomlover2586

ibrewalot- satin= matte yes?? Or am I mistaken and there are now 3 skin options?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Labrynth said:


> Let's see if I can get this to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the M-Edge lattitude cover in Navy with the DG "Birth of an idea" skin.


I really like the Birth of an Idea skin. I had that on my DX when I had it. Very subtle.


----------



## MarthaT

elgerber said:


> Here is mine, Cold Silence in the matte finish...


Love it


----------



## kevindorsey

pomlover2586 said:


> My New Library skin from Decal Girl.....it arrived today  I really like it, it's smooth, classy, and not at all too dark. I agree with a PP that it looks like a candle lit library.


Very cool


----------



## Cindy416

kevindorsey said:


> Very cool


I love the library skin! I ordered it last week, and am hoping I'll receive it soon. I have the Stand Alone skin now, and I think it's beautiful, but it clashes with the fern green interior of my Avenue of Trees (fern) Oberon.


----------



## me3boyz

My new skin. La Tavola from DecalGirl. I also have the Sacred Honu skin I'm saving for summer. I'm also thinking about having a custom skin made, but not for a little while. I have to save ma pennies for an Oberon cover.


----------



## F1Wild

Beautiful cover - love the colors!!!  So warm and yummy!


----------



## Sendie

I have BOTH of those on my wish list, I saw them after I'd ordered the skin I have now.  I almost can't wait to get bored with it so I can order one of these.


----------



## 908tracy

Not sure if this will work, seems I have trouble posting pics. Here goes...My Dragonfly Pond in sky blue with Moon Fairy decalgirl and Borsa Bella Bag in Lunar Blue...


----------



## Hoosiermama

My skin arrived yesterday. I love it! It's called Chromatic Shrimp from Decal Girl, and is in the matte finish.

 


_(clickable image made with the KindleBoards Skin Browser)_


----------



## 908tracy

Very nice hoosiermama! 

How is the matte finish? It sure looks pretty. =)


----------



## Hoosiermama

I really like the matte finish. I was afraid the glossy would give me too much glare. We have lake property, so I'll be using my kindle while lounging on the dock out in the sun, and I thought glare off the glossy finish might be a bit much.


----------



## Cora

My next skin is going to have a matte finish. Already while reading with a booklight I have to position it so that not only do I have to avoid a glare on the screen, but on the skin as well. I like the skin I have now, but I'm not sure it's going to match well with my new Celtic Hounds in Wine Oberon cover. If anything, it'll be another excuse to get a skin with the matte finish.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I want the new Library skin but I soooo can't decide for regular/glossy or matte finish!  Any suggestions?


----------



## ibrewalot

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I want the new Library skin but I soooo can't decide for regular/glossy or matte finish! Any suggestions?


I have it in matte...it's beautiful! I suppose it might be a brighter, clearer picture in glossy but I couldn't deal with the glare or the fingerprints. Hard call and ultimately personal pref.


----------



## Cindy416

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I want the new Library skin but I soooo can't decide for regular/glossy or matte finish! Any suggestions?


I just received my Library skin, and put it on as soon as I had time. It's the glossy finish, and it's beautiful. I had a glossy Stand Alone skin before this one, and didn't have any problem at all with glare or fingerprints. I have to admit that I was really surprised how hard it was to pull my old skin off of my Kindle. I had to be very careful, as I didn't want to pull the cover apart. That said, the skin came off with absolutely NO residue, which was a relief.

I can't quite imagine the skins in matte, although I'm sure they are very pretty. The glossy finish is beautiful, though, on all of the skins that I've seen. I'm sure whichever one you get will be beautiful.


----------



## Pushka

I think I must be the only one here who likes the glossy and has no problems with any fingerprints.   I love glossy....


----------



## Jo

Pushka said:


> I think I must be the only one here who likes the glossy and has no problems with any fingerprints.  I love glossy....


I have the Library skin in glossy and I love it as well. I don't have any problems with glare or fingerprints.


----------



## pomlover2586

I also have library in Glossy.....no fingerprints at all- I love Glossy and wouldn't want matte


----------



## loca

pomlover2586 said:


> I also have library in Glossy.....no fingerprints at all- I love Glossy and wouldn't want matte


Yea, no fingerprints is good.


----------



## Moosh

My skin is glossy and doesn't show any fingerprints either. It does have a bit of glare but nothing I can't deal with.


----------



## MarthaT

love the library skin


----------



## lulucello

I have the Dark Burlwood skin in glossy.  It's so freezing cold in my house in central Mexico, that I wear gloves while reading.  The gloves make it real easy to keep my skin polished and fingerprint-free.  But, I've just ordered an Oberon cover and a new, matte-finish skin  (Celtic Hounds and Velvet Jewel).  I won't need these gloves much longer.  Summer follows winter pretty quickly in the mountains, and it will warm up soon.  So, I look forward to changing my Kindle into her new (matte) summer wardrobe.


----------



## Pushka

Seriously, do people really find that the decalgirl glossy shows fingerprints?  I have just never experienced this.


----------



## 911jason

Just in case all of you posting about the Library skin don't visit the screensavers thread very often, I posted a dark and a light version of the matching Library screensaver...

Dark


Lighter


----------



## Cindy416

911jason said:


> Just in case all of you posting about the Library skin don't visit the screensavers thread very often, I posted a dark and a light version of the matching Library screensaver...
> 
> Dark
> 
> 
> Lighter


Great screensaver. Thanks!


----------



## hudsonam

I think I am going to get a custom skin from Decalgirl. How long does it usually take for them to respond?

I might have to get the Library skin too - something about that skin!


----------



## Meemo

hudsonam said:


> I think I am going to get a custom skin from Decalgirl. How long does it usually take for them to respond?
> 
> I might have to get the Library skin too - something about that skin!


I ordered a custom skin on Jan 7, and received it on Jan 15 or 16 (not sure which - it was left at the front door by the mailman and he usually rings the bell if he leaves something, so I suspect he left it Friday when we were out and came in through the garage, I didn't find it until Sat when I went out the front door!) Their estimated delivery had been between the 15th and the 22nd I think.


----------



## hudsonam

Meemo said:


> I ordered a custom skin on Jan 7, and received it on Jan 15 or 16 (not sure which - it was left at the front door by the mailman and he usually rings the bell if he leaves something, so I suspect he left it Friday when we were out and came in through the garage, I didn't find it until Sat when I went out the front door!) Their estimated delivery had been between the 15th and the 22nd I think.


Thanks! How long was it before you heard from them, after sending them a message through their site?


----------



## Meemo

hudsonam said:


> Thanks! How long was it before you heard from them, after sending them a message through their site?


Ahhh, I didn't send them my own picture, I used one of their designs that wasn't listed as a Kindle design. ("Brushed") It probably takes a bit longer when you send your own picture to them, but I think they're a lot faster than some of the other sites like Tego.


----------



## hudsonam

Meemo said:


> Ahhh, I didn't send them my own picture, I used one of their designs that wasn't listed as a Kindle design. ("Brushed") It probably takes a bit longer when you send your own picture to them, but I think they're a lot faster than some of the other sites like Tego.


Thanks!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- me thinks that I need the library skin in glossy.  Stick with what I know.

Hey!  I, too, currently have the Stand Alone skin!!!  Have had it on my K2 since I got it in July.  That is a LONG time with no changes for me.  I had my K1 from Feb-July 2009, and the skin changed 3 times before I sold it for my K2.


----------



## kevindorsey

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK- me thinks that I need the library skin in glossy. Stick with what I know.
> 
> Hey! I, too, currently have the Stand Alone skin!!! Have had it on my K2 since I got it in July. That is a LONG time with no changes for me. I had my K1 from Feb-July 2009, and the skin changed 3 times before I sold it for my K2.


Time to upgrade, it seems


----------



## carebear

I just ordered this tego skin for my K2. I plan on buying an Oberon sky dragon cover in red once they are taking special orders. I need them to make it for a left-handed person, i.e. the books on the left and the binding is on the right. They are currently overwhelmed with back orders and will be able to get to my request in mid. February.


----------



## hsuthard

carebear said:


> I just ordered this tego skin for my K2. I plan on buying an Oberon sky dragon cover in red once they are taking special orders. I need them to make it for a left-handed person, i.e. the books on the left and the binding is on the right. They are currently overwhelmed with back orders and will be able to get to my request in mid. February.


Wow, I had no idea they'd make a left-handed cover. I love your skin!


----------



## Cindy416

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK- me thinks that I need the library skin in glossy. Stick with what I know.
> 
> Hey! I, too, currently have the Stand Alone skin!!! Have had it on my K2 since I got it in July. That is a LONG time with no changes for me. I had my K1 from Feb-July 2009, and the skin changed 3 times before I sold it for my K2.


Isn't the Stand Alone skin beautiful? I love it because it's such a peaceful and non-distracting photo, but it really clashed with my fern Avenue of Trees. I'd had it on my Kindle since May, so I was due for a change, too. LOVE the Library skin in glossy. It reminds me a lot of the library that I used to visit a lot when I was a child. (The library wasn't lit by candlelight, by the way. LOL)


----------



## carebear

hsuthard said:


> Wow, I had no idea they'd make a left-handed cover. I love your skin!


I am not sure how often they do it but I asked and they seem willing to do it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Cindy416 said:


> Isn't the Stand Alone skin beautiful? I love it because it's such a peaceful and non-distracting photo, but it really clashed with my fern Avenue of Trees. I'd had it on my Kindle since May, so I was due for a change, too. LOVE the Library skin in glossy. It reminds me a lot of the library that I used to visit a lot when I was a child. (The library wasn't lit by candlelight, by the way. LOL)


I do love the Stand Alone skin. I love the picture and I LOVE the blue! My Oberon is the Red Ginko and I debated forever wether to get it or Housaki Wave in Sky blue. I am glad that I have my Red Ginko but I still sometimes wish I had the blue Housaki...... I spoiled and greedy, I guess 

I am ordering my Library (glossy) right now! I can't wait to get it! I'll post pics when I get my Roarke all dressed up in his new "clothes".


----------



## luvmy4brats

Many of you have seen the front of my skin, but I don't know if I've shown the back. This is the matte finish.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Aw, Heather!  I. Love. Your. Skin!!!  A LOT!!  Wish OctoChick would sell her designs to DecalGirl for them to make permanent choices....   They are GORGEOUS!!!

I just ordered my Library skin in matte for my K2 and my Acer Aspire One!!!  Can't wait for delivery!


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Aw, Heather! I. Love. Your. Skin!!! A LOT!! Wish OctoChick would sell her designs to DecalGirl for them to make permanent choices....  They are GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I just ordered my Library skin in matte for my K2 and my Acer Aspire One!!! Can't wait for delivery!


Actually cagnes did this one for me. I loved the bird one she made herself. Of all of the skins I've had for all of my various devious over the last few years, this is by far my favorite.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually cagnes did this one for me.


OK then, I wish cagnes would sell the design to DecalGirl cause I love, Love, LOVE it!!!!  Something about the library card, I thinki?


----------



## NogDog

Pushka said:


> Seriously, do people really find that the decalgirl glossy shows fingerprints? I have just never experienced this.


I just got the DG "carbon fiber" skin in matte. I really like the way it feels when holding the Kindle, and right now that's a better selling point to me than the reason I opted for the matte, thinking it would be less likely to show any minor flaws, scratches, or smudges/prints. For such a plain, dark skin, any issue in image clarity (if there is any difference?) is a non-issue for me in this case. When holding/touching it, to me it feels very similar to the plastic casing of the Kindle itself.


----------



## NogDog

Cobbie said:


> Nog, your skin is elegant. I like the fact that you can easily read the button names. Even if you already know them, it's nice to still see the print.


When you get to be my age -- assuming the probably slightly better than 50% odds that you're younger than I -- all memory aids are a good thing.  (A couple months ago, while paying for my groceries, it took me about 20 seconds to remember my debit card PIN, even though I'd probably used it several hundred times prior to that without an issue.  )


----------



## luvmy4brats

NogDog said:


> When you get to be my age -- assuming the probably slightly better than 50% odds that you're younger than I -- all memory aids are a good thing.  (A couple months ago, while paying for my groceries, it took me about 20 seconds to remember my debit card PIN, even though I'd probably used it several hundred times prior to that without an issue.  )


yesterday I couldn't remember my husbands social security number. Considering we've been married 16 years and I'm a military spouse, I use his number more than my own.


----------



## Pushka

That does look good NogDog..  Classy.  And another to cadger cagnes into selling her designs!   Bird and butterfly.


----------



## cloudyvisions

I just bought my first ever DecalGirl skin and it arrived today! It's the Full Moon in the satin/matte skin, and it matches the Oberon Roof of Heaven purple cover perfectly!


----------



## hsuthard

That skin is perfect for your ROH cover! And even a Star Trek screen saver


----------



## 908tracy

Luvmy4brats,

The back of your skin is indeed beautiful! I have a question about the matte finish. In my mind I am thinking the matte may "feel" weird, like powdery or something. (dry) I can not stand dry feeling things...cotton drives me nuts, corn starch, etc. (ew, shivers thinking about it even!) lol  Does it "feel" strange to you at all? Like anything I may have described? 

Thanks!


----------



## drenee

New skins are up on the site this morning. 
deb

> DecalGirl


----------



## hudsonam

908tracy said:


> Luvmy4brats,
> 
> The back of your skin is indeed beautiful! I have a question about the matte finish. In my mind I am thinking the matte may "feel" weird, like powdery or something. (dry) I can not stand dry feeling things...cotton drives me nuts, corn starch, etc. (ew, shivers thinking about it even!) lol Does it "feel" strange to you at all? Like anything I may have described?
> 
> Thanks!


I read somewhere on the boards that it feels like the plastic of the Kindle itself. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## 908tracy

Thanks Annemarie, I can definitely handle that!=)


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Oh, Deb, must you?


Yeah really, I just got my new skin last night 

I like the new one with the fish though


----------



## NogDog

908tracy said:


> Luvmy4brats,
> 
> The back of your skin is indeed beautiful! I have a question about the matte finish. In my mind I am thinking the matte may "feel" weird, like powdery or something. (dry) I can not stand dry feeling things...cotton drives me nuts, corn starch, etc. (ew, shivers thinking about it even!) lol Does it "feel" strange to you at all? Like anything I may have described?
> 
> Thanks!


I find that my matte DG skin feels a lot like the plastic casing of the Kindle itself. I quite prefer it over the feel of the glossy skin, which feels like, well, a glossy vinyl skin.


----------



## 908tracy

NogDog said:


> I find that my matte DG skin feels a lot like the plastic casing of the Kindle itself. I quite prefer it over the feel of the glossy skin, which feels like, well, a glossy vinyl skin.


Thanks Nog! =)


----------



## hudsonam

I finally get to post mine! From Gelaskins:

















Sorry for the TERRIBLE lighting. I will try to get some photos in natural light this weekend. I love it though! It breaks my heart to put it back in my case!


----------



## Kathy

So cute. Love it.


----------



## 908tracy

Oh VERY cute Annemarie!!!!

I didn't want to put mine away either once I skinned it.


----------



## mistyd107

stupid ? and I apologize but what is the difference between the matte skin and the glossy?


----------



## NogDog

mistyd107 said:


> stupid ? and I apologize but what is the difference between the matte skin and the glossy?


The original, glossy skins have a smooth, shiny finish, while the new, optional matte finish has a fine texture to it. It's sort of like comparing gloss paint to "egg shell" or "satin" finish paint. Or maybe compare it to patent leather shoes (glossy) versus nubuck shoes (or maybe regular leather shoes that could use polish and buffing).

So the matte is not shiny and has a different feel, with perhaps a bit of a loss of image detail (basically just like the difference between glossy versus matte-/satin-finish photo prints).


----------



## hudsonam

mistyd107 said:


> stupid ? and I apologize but what is the difference between the matte skin and the glossy?


I just received my Gelaskins (glossy) and my DG matte LG env Touch skin ("Forest") and I might actually prefer the glossy. I can't really put into words why though. But I'm comparing two different items, so it's hard to say. I'll definitely give DG's matte Kindle skins a try eventually.


----------



## Margaret

The pandas are really cute.  Based on what I read here on the boards, I decided to go with the matte finish for my first Kindle skin.  Also, we use contact paper to cover our paperbacks in the library and I have always liked the feel of a matte finish as opposed to a glossy one.  I can't really say that I notice a difference in the feel of my Kindle with the matte skin on.  I do think the pattern on the skin may look a bit muted, but since my cover has a definite pattern on it, I think it helps the two to blend together well.


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> New skins are up on the site this morning.
> deb
> 
> > DecalGirl


Oh man! Love the Purple Lacquer! Waiting on my exchange skin, though - so no new skins in my future for awhile. I hope. Unless I don't like the one that's coming....


----------



## Trilby

*I might just have to get this skin! *


----------



## 911jason

Here's the DX screensaver that matches the Library skin..


----------



## auntmarge

Trilby said:


> *I might just have to get this skin! *


Exactly the one I was looking at, but yesterday I pulled out one I'd taken off a while ago (Kindle 9000) and reapplied it and it's a nice change.


----------



## Pushka

I love the colours and flowers of that decal, but dont like pale blue additions top and bottom.  They dont work for me.


----------



## raven312

I have to take much better pics, but here is my skin on my Kindle:

















I'll take better pics when I finish my case. I'm customizing my Amazon case. I think it's going to be beautiful, though I'm going to probably want another skin when I'm finished...


----------



## luvmy4brats

908tracy said:


> Luvmy4brats,
> 
> The back of your skin is indeed beautiful! I have a question about the matte finish. In my mind I am thinking the matte may "feel" weird, like powdery or something. (dry) I can not stand dry feeling things...cotton drives me nuts, corn starch, etc. (ew, shivers thinking about it even!) lol Does it "feel" strange to you at all? Like anything I may have described?
> 
> Thanks!


It feels almost exactly like the front of the Kindle itself, just a very slight texture.


----------



## gibsongirl

Raven, where did your skin come from (I'm guessing it's custom)?  Love the colors!


----------



## raven312

gibsongirl said:


> Raven, where did your skin come from (I'm guessing it's custom)? Love the colors!


Yeah, it's custom, from Unique Skins. It's a pic of one of my favorite posters. I really like it for the color. Unique Skins was fast, too. They shipped within 3 days of my order, which was surprising.


----------



## RhondaRN

Here's my Dragonfly Days DecalGirl I got recently:


----------



## Trilby

RhondaRN said:


> Here's my Dragonfly Days DecalGirl I got recently:


That looks nice.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

Does anyone have the morado or azure skin? I would really love to see pictures of these. Preferably the morado.


----------



## F1Wild

cloudyvisions said:


> I just bought my first ever DecalGirl skin and it arrived today! It's the Full Moon in the satin/matte skin, and it matches the Oberon Roof of Heaven purple cover perfectly!


Love the rich colors!


----------



## cloudyvisions

F1Wild said:


> Love the rich colors!


Thank you!  I've become a bit obsessed with purple as of late!


----------



## cheerio

nice colors


----------



## hudsonam

I love the purple ROH cover!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

I got my custom skin today! I love it!


----------



## hudsonam

LuckyKelleyK said:


> I got my custom skin today! I love it!


I'm so excited now - that is gorgeous!!! I love your screen saver too! Where did you find that?


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

I got it from this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html

There are a TON of mermaid screen savers, and many many others.


----------



## hudsonam

LuckyKelleyK said:


> I got it from this thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.0.html
> 
> There are a TON of mermaid screen savers, and many many others.


Thanks! Now I need m-edge to get the gold Go cover back in stock. Maybe I'll pick up the Platform in gold instead.


----------



## gibsongirl

That is awesome--love the Mermaid SS.


----------



## DD

LuckyKelleyK said:


> I got my custom skin today! I love it!


This is beautiful!


----------



## Kathy

Love everyones skins. Makes me want a new one. My daughter just got a new one and I love it.


----------



## egh34

Nice, what does front look like?


----------



## lulucello

Lovely!


----------



## Cora

Here's the Orient skin in the Matte finish.


----------



## Kathy

egh34 said:


> Nice, what does front look like?


It is the Celtic Tree DecalGirl skin


----------



## MarthaT

Awesome!


----------



## 911jason

Cora said:


> Here's the Orient skin in the Matte finish.


Looks awesome, especially with the "Gates of Hell" screensaver! =)


----------



## Cora

911jason said:


> Looks awesome, especially with the "Gates of Hell" screensaver! =)


What can I say, you post some fantastic screensavers, sir! I love the two of them together. Currently I have a cycle of ancient architecture pictures from your collection.


----------



## 911jason

I can't take the credit, it's the amazing photography that I scour the internet for! But you're right, the skin looks like it was made for that screensaver, or vice-versa.


----------



## loca

Kathy said:


> Love everyones skins. Makes me want a new one. My daughter just got a new one and I love it.


I dig that.


----------



## F1Wild

Kathy said:


> Love everyones skins. Makes me want a new one. My daughter just got a new one and I love it.


LOVE the colors together and the Celtic theme. Too bad you can't see the whole thing from the front.


----------



## Pushka

I have the gilver Go cover and can see the seashell decal would look fabulous.  But everytime I think I might use it, I think of dirt and grubby.  I dont perspire much, but with constant handling I am sure I would have it smudgy looking very quickly.  Mind you, temps of 100F plus 85% humidity are also doing me in at the moment.


----------



## tnolan

I have been unable to find it, but can anyone tell me if they think the Constellations DG skin, which is like a medium blue, would look good with a M-Edge Latitude Cover in Navy Blue\Grey? Thanks for the input. Trying to decide between that one or the Library one.


----------



## loca

tnolan said:


> I have been unable to find it, but can anyone tell me if they think the Constellations DG skin, which is like a medium blue, would look good with a M-Edge Latitude Cover in Navy Blue\Grey? Thanks for the input. Trying to decide between that one or the Library one.


I think that's a pretty combo if you go with it.


----------



## RubyRed19

Hi, just wanted to add to the post with my Decalgirl skin  Sorry for the low quality pics, I took them with my phone's camera. The skin's art looks like an exact replica of the style of one of my favorite modern artist, James Jean. My screensaver is one of the works he did for the Prada fairy handbags collection. It has that sci-fi and fantasy feel to it, which are two of my favorite genres to read


----------



## skyblue

Here is my Venezia skin. It is currently combined with my Oberon Roof of Heaven in sky blue. It reminds me of our trip to Venice.


----------



## KindleChickie

RubyRed19 said:


> Hi, just wanted to add to the post with my Decalgirl skin  Sorry for the low quality pics, I took them with my phone's camera. The skin's art looks like an exact replica of the style of one of my favorite modern artist, James Jean. My screensaver is one of the works he did for the Prada fairy handbags collection. It has that sci-fi and fantasy feel to it, which are two of my favorite genres to read


Love it!!


----------



## 908tracy

Sky!!

I love it g/f!!! Matches beautifully. =)


----------



## RoxyLyz

LuckyKelleyK said:


> I got my custom skin today! I love it!


Simply LOVE the combination!! I can feel the sea breeze!! LOL

-Sasha Lyz


----------



## skyblue

908tracy said:


> Sky!!
> 
> I love it g/f!!! Matches beautifully. =)


Thanks, Tracy! How have you been? Keeping busy?


----------



## Danariel

I have the DecalGirl skin Infinity in Matte, and customized a screensaver for it before it even arrived using a printscreen of the website's preview.



Here are two versions of the screensaver, one with nameplate, one without.



I have it in the Tuff-Luv Apocalypse Tree of Life cover in Black:
http://www.i-nique.com/detail.asp/cn=6/c=337/sku=5055205255637










I also have two Borsa Bella bags for it, which in no way match:

I have both the Let's Do Lunch bag (Custom, with a Kindle pocket in it) and the Kindle Travel Bag in White Oleander.


as well as the Trendy Digital Waterproof case. Yes, it's waterPROOF, and I've verified it floats n our pool.

http://www.amazon.com/TrendyDigital-WaterGuard-Waterproof-Kindle-Border/dp/B0026GJHVY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1276500829&sr=8-2-catcorr


----------



## Meemo

I don't have this skin, I saw it mentioned somewhere and took a peek. But I'd be tempted by it if I were looking...I like the subtlety of the design on the front, especially since I'm a music lover...it's called Violin...


----------



## MarthaT

Very elegant


----------



## frazzm737

My new skin, Indigo Punch...I like it very much!




























You will note that the 2.5.2 update has turned my device from a rectangle to a trapazoid! LOL!


----------



## freelantzer

Danariel said:


> I have the DecalGirl skin Infinity in Matte, and customized a screensaver for it before it even arrived using a printscreen of the website's preview.
> 
> Here are two versions of the screensaver, one with nameplate, one without.


Thanks for posting those screensavers! I have Infinity in matte, and I adore it! I'm very new to Kindle and never had the screensaver hacks before 2.5, but I look forward to getting customized screensavers whenever the new hacks are created. I would love to have this screensaver on my Kindle.


----------



## mcostas

bump for kindle 3 skinned pics.


----------



## Lizz

Everyone else's combos match so nicely! Obviously I don't care if my cover and skin clash like crazy...


----------



## Vet

I think it's cute in a whimsical kind of way! Isthat a custom skin?


----------



## MulliganAl

I'm thinking about adding one of these Oberon cases in wine.


----------



## Vet

I think I'd like in the first cover. Is that Celtic Hounds?


----------



## MulliganAl

Vet said:


> I think I'd like in the first cover. Is that Celtic Hounds?


Yes it is. I also like the Bold Celtic and the Medici but they don't come in wine which seems to match the skin color pretty well. Thanks for your input; I'm leaning towards the Celtic Hounds.


----------



## tedmcardle

Nice skins.


----------



## Lizz

Vet said:


> I think it's cute in a whimsical kind of way! Is that a custom skin?


It isn't custom, but it isn't on the list when you go to decalgirl either. I clicked on the designer that I liked and it let me buy the design even though it wasn't on the stock K3 list. I had the same skin on my K2, I loved it so much I wanted it again


----------



## sleepy6553

As I mentioned on an earlier thread, my Kindle is a Christmas gift, so I can't play with it right now. The Turbulent Dreams skin arrived Monday. I put everything away but couldn't stand it any longer. I had to dress my Kindle. Here's the pics, and yes, it's all back in my drawer again. I guess I should wrap it so I don't get tempted to play with it again. I'm not 100% sure I like skins. This was my first experience with using them. Do they curl up at the edges after you use them a lot? I do love the combo of the Turbulent Dreams with the Amazon green lighted case, though. 23 more days to go!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Absolutely gorgeous Sleepy!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

sleepy6553 said:


> As I mentioned on an earlier thread, my Kindle is a Christmas gift, so I can't play with it right now. The Turbulent Dreams skin arrived Monday. I put everything away but couldn't stand it any longer. I had to dress my Kindle. Here's the pics, and yes, it's all back in my drawer again. I guess I should wrap it so I don't get tempted to play with it again. I'm not 100% sure I like skins. This was my first experience with using them. Do they curl up at the edges after you use them a lot? I do love the combo of the Turbulent Dreams with the Amazon green lighted case, though. 23 more days to go!


To answer your question, no they don't curl up at all. They are very securely stuck on there. I just sold my K2 with a skin on it that had been there for at least 6 months and it looked as good as the day I put it on.


----------



## jhall124

Leslie said:


> I just want to point out how different the colors of the purple ROH look in the pictures we are posting.
> 
> Here's one from this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all look different and none of these pictures really closely represent what the real cover is (and yes, I took a bunch of those pictures!) In real life it is much more purple, not blue at all.
> 
> L


These look pretty sharp. Where did you get them?


----------



## 911jason

jhall124 said:


> These look pretty sharp. Where did you get them?


Those are from OberonDesign.com... There are a few huge threads about them with lots of pics in the accessories forum here on KB.


----------

